# E-Ram - Es ist soweit!!! Fragen und Antworten zum Elektroantrieb von Bionicon



## Sackmann (27. Juli 2015)

So hier ist jetzt mal der offizielle Thread zum E-Ram Elektroantrieb von Bionicon. 
Stellt bitte all eure Fragen in diesem Thread.

E-Ram ist ab sofort über Kickstarter vorbestellbar:
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...revolution-bionicon-edison-evo?ref=nav_search


----------



## Sackmann (27. Juli 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gut.
> Allerdings kann ich mich mit dem Akku im Rucksack und der Kabelverbindung zum Rad gedanklich nicht besonders anfreunden. Kann sich der Stecker problemlos vom Rad trennen? Was passiert wenn bei einem Sturz der Stecker wie eine Peitsche durch die Gegend schlägt? Mir wäre da ein Akku am Rad schon wesentlich lieber, vielleicht ähnlich wie beim Wettbewerber aus Tirol.
> Und noch eine Frage: sind ein 73er BSA Innenlager und genügend Platz für den Motorring wirklich die einzigen Voraussetzungen für die Montage des Antriebes, oder benötigt man eine Möglichkeit zur Befestigung einer Drehmomentstütze?


Der Stecker ist ein Magnetstecker, der sich ohne Probleme von selbst entkoppelt, wenn man daran zieht. Bewegungsfreiheit ist mehr als ausreichend vorhanden. Wann immer ich mit dem E-Ram unterwegs war, hatte ich das Teil nicht einmal bemerkt. Neureuth bergab geht es des öfteren mal bei großem Gefälle um Spitzkehren und auch da war ich keinswegs eingeschränkt im Vergleich zum normalen EVO.
73er BSA Tretlagergehäuse und genügend Platz für den Motorring auf der linken Seite sind wirklich die einzigen Bedingungen, die erfüllt sein müssen, damit die Motoreinheit am Rahmen angebracht werden kann.
Die Innenseite des Motors ist also plan mit dem Tretlagergehäuse des Rahmens.
Es ist keine Drehmomentstütze notwendig.
Das Drehmoment wird über das BSA Gewinde eingeleitet.



physshred schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand die Temperatur in seinem Schwarzen Rucksack bei 35° Luft, direkter Sonneneinstrahlung und zusätzlicher "Rückenheizung" gemessen?
> Davon mal abgesehen, dass das Ding ja auch sauwarm wird wenn man mit voller Leistung hoch strampelt.
> Irgendeine art von Luftzufuhr würde dem Ding sicher gut tun.
> Also ich bin vor knapp drei Wochen in 20 Minuten 400 Höhenmeter bei eine Lufttemperatur von deutlich über 30°C gefahren. Also was ich nicht gemerkt habe, ist die Temperatur des gepolsterten Akkus im Rucksack. Zu kämpfen hatte ich eher mit den teilweise knapp 50% Steigung und der 1x10 (32T vorne, 36T hinten) Übersetzung an einem zu kleinen (Größe M) 180mm Bike, ohne Klickies. Trotzdem habe ich die Bestzeit eines CX-Rennfahrers nur knapp nicht geschafft. Ohne E-Antrieb wäre es für mich unmöglich gewesen, da mit 32/36 überhaupt nur irgendwie hochzukommen. Deshalb habe ich mir dieses "Worst-Case-Szenario ausgesucht.
> ...


Die Platine, die im Battery-Pack untergebracht ist, ist das BMS (Battery-Management-System) und das Communication Board. Die Platine für die Motorsteuerung sitz komplett im Motorgehäuse selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Juli 2015)

Zwei Fragen:
-Wie wird geladen? Wie schwer ist das Ladegerät? Wie lange dauert das Laden?
-Gibt es einen Kraftsensor, der regelt ob mit mehr oder weniger Leistung unterstützt wird, entsprechend der eigenen eingebrachten Leistung?


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Juli 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> -Gibt es einen Kraftsensor, der regelt ob mit mehr oder weniger Leistung unterstützt wird, entsprechend der eigenen eingebrachten Leistung?


Das würde mich auch interessieren. @Sackmann


----------



## Sackmann (27. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Bestellung des e-Rams oder komplettbike und Geldfluss nur bei Zustandekommen. Spende immer weg, so oder so. Bestellung c-Guide (wie ich vorerst mal) ---> Ware bekommt man, wird aber dem e-ran kickstarterprogramm Budget von 90000 Euro angerechnet. Also nix zu verlieren
> Hab ichs richtig verstanden @Sackmann ?


Wenn unter allen Spenden/Vorbestellungen keine 90.000€ nicht zustandekommen, dann wird von den Backern auch nichts abgebucht - auch wenn gespendet wurde. Wenn die 90.000€ zusammenkommen, dann gilt das Projekt als erfolgreicht "gecrowdfundet" und euer Spendenbeitrag wir abgebucht.



slowbeat schrieb:


> Übrigends finde ich es interessant, dass Stefan die Kampagne auf seinen Namen laufen lässt und nicht auf Bionicon. Das hat durchaus Auswirkungen auf die Haftung.


Das ist prinzipiell überhaupt nicht interessant, denn ich haben diese Kampagne nur erstellt. Das ganz läuft über Bionicon. Mit Haftung hat das nichts zu tun, dass da mein Name steht.



DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> OK. Danke
> Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen (
> 
> @Sackmann):
> ...



1. Geladen wird der E-Ram mit einen im Lieferumfang enthaltenen speziellen Ladegerät. Ein Laden über USB würde wohl ein klein wenig lang dauern... .
2. Die zugeregelte Unterstützung wird über Drehzahlsensor und Drehmomentsensor gesteuert. Inwiefern der Motor zuregelt kann auch vom Kunden per App definiert werden. Maximal sind 250 Watt möglich.


----------



## dopero (27. Juli 2015)

Wird es einen Akku in Trinkflaschenform geben? Da kann man auch relativ problemlos mehr als 250 Wh unterbringen.


----------



## ABBiker (27. Juli 2015)

@Sackmann :  Ich wünsche Euch (und @Oldie-Paul), dass das E-Ram ein voller Erfolg wird! Und mir wünsche ich, dass ich noch sehr lange auf elektrische Unterstützung beim Biken verzichten kann .


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2015)

Hi,
wieweit ändert sich denn der Q-Faktor links durch den Motor? 

Das schaut mir recht breit aus oder täuscht das?

Tolles Projekt, für meine Holde wäre das sicher interessant.

grüße


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Drehmomentsensor


Habt ihr da was eigenes, ist das n Einkaufteil, oder noch offen?


----------



## Sackmann (27. Juli 2015)

@bastifunbiker : Der Drehmomentsensor wird von NCTE hergestellt, und die gleiche Technik kommt in der Formel 1 auch von NCTE zum Einsatz.
http://www.ncte.de/
@sun909 : Der Q-Faktor beträgt <194mm (zentrisch). Ist übrigens auch in der Abmaßzeichung der Kickstarter-Kampagne bemaßt und zu erkennen.


----------



## Stylo77 (27. Juli 2015)

wie viele km/hm  hält der akku ?
was kostet ein ersatz akku ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritzel (27. Juli 2015)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn das Kickstarter Projekt nicht die erhofften 90T Eur einbringt? Wird e-ram dann gar nicht produziert?


----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn unter allen Spenden/Vorbestellungen keine 90.000€ nicht zustandekommen, dann wird von den Backern auch nichts abgebucht - auch wenn gespendet wurde. Wenn die 90.000€ zusammenkommen, dann gilt das Projekt als erfolgreicht "gecrowdfundet" und euer Spendenbeitrag wir abgebucht.





Stritzel schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn das Kickstarter Projekt nicht die erhofften 90T Eur einbringt? Wird e-ram dann gar nicht produziert?


----------



## Stritzel (27. Juli 2015)

Ich kann schon lesen...
Meine Frage zielte nicht darauf, was mit dem Geld der Backer passiert, falls das floppt.
Mich würde vielmehr interessieren, ob es dann ohne Kickstarter überhaupt zu einer Serienproduktion vorn e-ram kommen wird.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (28. Juli 2015)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wie viele km/hm  hält der akku ?
> was kostet ein ersatz akku ?




Reichweite ist immer relativ, abhängig von der Stärke der Unterstützung.
Bei meinem E-Fatbike im Ecomodus auf flacher Strecke ist die Reichweite mit 150 km um einiges mehr, wie der Hersteller angibt. (Max. Reichweite 120 km) Aber der Motor arbeitet über 26,5 km/h nicht mehr und hilft im Ecomodus nur minimal beim beschleunigen. Im Turbomodus und extremen kontinuierlichen Steigungen ist nach ca. 20 km Schluss.
Aktueller Bosch Motor mit 400er Akku.
Bei einer 50 km Tour mit 1400 hm im Tourmodus mit 80% Sand, Schotter, Waldweg, Trails und nur minimal strassenanteil hatte der Akku am Ende noch 10 km Reichweite. 0.55 Bar vorne, 0,65 bar hinten bei 4.0 Big Jim. Nur als Orientierung. Achja. Ich und das Bike haben mit Rucksack etc. ca. 115 kg. Durchschnitt 22km/h
Hängt extrem von Strecke, Unterstützungsgrad,Untergrund, Steigung, Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit,  etc. ab. Aber nur so als Orientierung.

Preis Ersatzakku würde mich auch interessieren. Unbedingt Akkuversicherung abschließen, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!

@Sackmann - ist eine Probefahrt möglich? Ob ich e-Ram brauche oder nicht, würde ich dabei gerne entscheiden. Hab aber meine Meinung zur Unterstützung inzwischen geändert. Ist genauso anstrengend wie ohne, allerdings hat man einfach mehr Speed bergauf und damit mehr Spaß. Allerdings ist das Gewicht beim Handling defintiv ein Nachteil (21 kg E-Fully meiner Frau und mein E-Fatbike, dass hauptsächlich für den Winter und als lastenesel für kinderanhänger gedacht war). Beim Fatbike stört es mich nicht. Ist sowieso ein ganz anderes Fahren. Aber bei meinem nächsten Fully bin ich eben am überlegen. Die schnellere bergaufperformance will ich mir nicht mit massiv schlechterer Bergabperformance und schlechterem Handling erkaufen. Lieber fahre ich das Evo dann "noch" ohne E.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juli 2015)

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, Testbikes für die Eurobike zur Verfügung stellen zu können. Wenn wir schneller sind wird man die vielleicht auch schon davor hier am See testen können. Das werden wir aber, sobald es da Neuigkeiten gibt, hier auch veröffentlichen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (28. Juli 2015)

welcher Unterschied ist denn zum Pendix - die setzen ja auf ähnlich aussehende Konstruktion? 
http://pendix.de

Wobei, ganz ehrlich ein Konzept wie der Relo Antrieb mit Aufsteckbarem Motor/Akku noch mehr Charme hätte.

Der Rucksack-Batterie-Pack würde mich doch eher abschrecken - ist ja gar kein Platz fürs "süße Stückle" mehr im Rucksack...
Ist da auch etwas Alternatives Rahmenfestes geplant/denkbar? Evtl. Separierung des Akkus, die man evtl. selber mit Standardzellen aufbauen kann (nachdem ich gerade 600€ für den Akku unseres Boschantriebes abgedrückt habe, bin ich hier etwas sensibler...)

Ist die Kurbel auch 2-fach tauglich  oder nur für 1-KB Antrieb gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> http://pendix.de


Man in black!


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juli 2015)

@Oldie-Paul : Man in black? Was meinst du?

@RomainK : Also in meinem Rucksack ist noch genügend Platz für alles mögliche, wenn der Akku mit drin ist. 

Aber um trotzdem mal auf die Frage einzugehen, obe etwas fix am Bike installiertes geplant ist: Es wird auch schon in der Kickstarter-Kampagne erwähnt:
"We think that the backpack battery for this type of bike is an awesome solution. But we are also aware that some people might want to have a small interchangeable and frame mountable micro battery pack, perhaps only supplying half of the power at half of the weight. We like this idea very much too as we know from our test-rides, that such reduced energy source would absolutely be enough for a nice ride. If you need more you just bring a second one. Sounds all very easy, but needs a lot of thinking of how to cut the cost for electronics and finding a smart mounting solution for the frame. We have ideas (lots of them;-) but now we want to focus on what we offer here in this campaign first."
Ein Akku am Rahmen (ob komplett intergriert, oder einfach ansteckbar) ist auch meines Erachtens nach allein schon wegen der Erhöhung des Fahrradgewichts nicht wirklich gut aufgehoben. Zweieinhalb Kilo an einem Rahmen merkt man beim Fahren deutlich. Auf dem Rücken spürt man das Gewicht auf dem Trail hingegen nicht. Das Bike bleibt genauso handlich, verspielt - eben exakt so, wie es sich auch fahren soll. 
Wer einmal ein aktuelles normales "E-Mountainbike" wirklich auf einem Trail gefahren ist, wird wissen, was ich meine. Diese Bikes wiegen bei 120mm Federweg oft 20kg und mehr, und das spürt man einfach deutlich. Solch ein Bike will ich nicht in wirklichem Gelände bewegen. 
Ja, Motorleistung und Tretunterstützung fühlen sich gut an. Aber die Performance  im Vergleich zu einem Standard-Fully, wenn´s denn mal bergab geht, ist wirklich sehr ernüchternd. 

Unterschied zum Pendix???
Der Pendix Antrieb hat mal schlappe 205mm im Durchmesser! 
Ein paar Zahlen zum vergleiche:
3-Fach Kettengarnitur 44T: ca 180mm im Durchesser
2-Fach Kettengarnitur 36T: ca 150mm im Durchmesser (ohne Bashguard)
1-Fach narrow wide Kettenblatt von SRAM 32T: 135mm

E-RAM: <132mm im Durchmesser.

Die E-RAM Kurbel hat eine ganz normale Spider-Aufnahme mit der man 1- fach oder 2-fach vorne mit der Standard SRAM-Kettenlinie fahren kann. Auch 3-fach ist möglich, wenn das denn noch einer will.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch anmerken, dass der E-RAM an einem 2015er Serien-EVO Rahmen montiert wurde, und der ganze E-Ram in weniger als 10 Minuten vollständig entfernt und durch eine Standard-Kurbel ersetzt ist.

Wenn man den E-RAM vom EVO abbaut, dann ist davon nichts mehr übrig und man hat ein ganz normales Standard-EVO vor sich stehen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (28. Juli 2015)

danke für Beantwortung der Fragen.

Ja stimmt, der Pendix oder Binova sind schon ganz große Teile!

Zum Akku im Rucksack - 2.5kg sind 2.5kg, ob im Rucksack oder am Rad. Gewicht im Bereich der Radachse ist sicherlich dem Handling weniger abträglich als weiter oben (im Rucksack).

Was mich aber an der Rucksacklösung stört. In meinem Rucksack sind Regensachen, je nach Tour 2-3l Wasser, bisschen was zum essen. Wenn ich dann meine übliche Pfalzrumpeltrailtour fahre, da muß ich die Schulterriemen Bergab schon "etwas" straffer ziehen, sonst macht sich der Rucksack unangenehm bemerkbar (bei Sprüngen hauts denn nach oben usw.). Wenn da noch 2.5kg Akku drin sind,  dann sind das ja schon 5-7kg auf dem Rücken, was mir persönlich zu viel wäre.
Und mein Deuter Attack ist mit Wasser, GoreTex, erste Hilfe, paar Brote schon ziemlich voll.

Aber klar - der Akkupack muß irgendwo hin und am Rahmen ist halt nur beschränkt Platz.
Habe gerade den großen Lupine Akku mit 81Wh vor mir liegen. So was skalierbares wäre doch toll. Zwei dieser Packs passen locker in eine kleine Trinkflasche (160Wh) und reichen für die kleine Ausfahrt. Der zweite Pack ist dann "einfach) per Drehverschluß aufsteckbar.

Ist aber alles Geschmackssache.

Toll ist auf jedenfalls die Umwerfertauglichkeit und das schnelle demontieren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

s. nächstes Posting


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul : Man in black? Was meinst du?


Schaust du hier, letztes Bild unten rechts.



RomainK schrieb:


> ... Gewicht im Bereich der Radachse ist sicherlich dem Handling weniger abträglich als weiter oben (im Rucksack).
> 
> Wenn da noch 2.5kg Akku drin sind,  dann sind das ja schon 5-7kg auf dem Rücken, was mir persönlich zu viel wäre.


Ich würde mir dann den Akku vor die Brust binden. Schützt bei Gegenwind und wärmt bei Regen. Und die GoPro kannst du auch perfekt zitterfrei befestigen (und nachladen).
Aber zur Frage Rucksack oder Rahmen. Manchmal fahre ich ohne alles, manchmal mit Rucksack, mehr oder weniger schwer. Wenn ich versuche, das Hinterrad zu versetzen, ist Masse auf dem Rücken deutlich einfacher zu handhaben als Masse am Rahmen.


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juli 2015)

@Oldie-Paul : Ich versteh´s immer noch nicht. Egal...

@RomainK : 


RomainK schrieb:


> Zum Akku im Rucksack - 2.5kg sind 2.5kg, ob im Rucksack oder am Rad. Gewicht im Bereich der Radachse ist sicherlich dem Handling weniger abträglich als weiter oben (im Rucksack).


Ganz einfach: Nein! 
Dein Rucksack gehört quasi zur "doppelt" gefederten Masse, um es ein wenig zu überspitzen: Er gehört quasi zu dir (Fahrer) als "Gesamtsystem". Alles was sich in deinem Rucksack befindet muss, beim in die Kurve Legen, Springen, Bike-Ausrichten, Querlegen, ... viel weniger beschleunigt und bewegt werden, als wenn der Akku als festes oder gar tragendes Teil am Rahmen befestigt ist. 
Schonmal ein aktuelles E-Bike bergab gefahren und keinen negativen Unterschied bergab zu einem normalen Fully festgestellt? Ich glaube kaum. Das Mehrgewicht am Rahmen durch Motor+Akku beeinflusst die Federung/Aufhängung deines Bikes nicht ganz unerheblich, vor allem nicht, wenn man aktiv auf dem Rad steht.
Den Rucksack beim EVO spürst du nicht unangenehm, und ganz ehrlich gesagt, habe ich bergab immer vergessen, dass ich überhaupt den Elektromotor dran hab. Kabel kommt dann ohnehin in den Rucksack und ab geht´s...

Ich muss natürlich gestehen, dass ich in meinem Rucksack in den seltensten Fällen mit 3L Wasser, Regenjacke, Broten, Werkzeug und erste Hilfe Kasten unterwegs bin. 
Wasserflasche, Werkzeug, Schlauch, vielleicht noch ein paar Müsli-Riegel das war´s meist schon. Von daher kann ich dich schon in etwas verstehen.
Aber auch da muss ich sagen: Ich habe den großen EGO-Kit probiert. Und beim ersten Aufsitzen des Rucksackes, fällt man wirklich fast nach hinten um. Das ist heftig. Wenn man mal auf diesem Teil aber unterwegs ist, vergisst man das Gewicht des Rucksackes schnell, weil es auf andere Weise viel zu beeindruckend ist. Und da reden wir beim Gewicht nicht mehr von nur 7kg, oder so. Aber EGO-Kit ist ne andere Baustelle und befürworte ich keineswegs. Das gehört wirklich nicht auf die Trails.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (28. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul : Ich versteh´s immer noch nicht. Egal...
> 
> @RomainK :
> 
> ...



ja - ich bin vor kurzem ein aktuelles MTB mit Bosch Antrieb gefahren. 20kg, ja, die merkt man beim Akkulosen fahren, beim Springen/landen und in die Kurve fahren.
Da gebe ich Dir recht. Aber auch euer System macht das Rad schwerer, so ca. 4kg? Dann bin ich auch bei 18kg (?) Gesamtgewicht.

Mein zweiter, persönlicher Vergleich: mein eigenes motorloses 140mm Rad. Gleiche Strecke, Bergab schneller Trail vom Hohen Loog. Rucksack mit leerem Trinkbeutel im Vergleich zum
vollen (3l) ist enorm. Ziehe ich die Riemen nicht richtig kräftig an, dann haut mir den Rucksack hin und her. Ich kann mich auch weniger "leicht/flink" auf dem Rad bewegen.
Und je nach "Tageslaune" merke ich auch den Einfluß des vollen Trinkbeutels auf die Dämpfung. Gebe es aber zu, bin meistens eher der Typ Sitzenbleiben - voller Lotte treten und über Hindernisse drübermoschen. Stehend fahren und noch mit den Beinen "ausfedern" ist weniger mein Ding.

Also, wir waren gestern auf großer Pfalztour. 58km rund um Lambrecht. da brauchst viel zum Trinken, der erste Hilfe Kasten ist ein Päckchen mit dem Notwendigsten, Gore, bisschen was zum Essen. Klar, auf der Hausrunde brauchst nichts mitnehmen, oder von PWV zu PWV. Aber sobald es eine Tagestour wird, gerne in den Bergen, dann ist der Attack (der ja auch nicht der größte ist) voll.

Ähm, wenn ich in Physik aufgepaßt habe, muß ich die 2.5kg immer beschleunigen, egal ob auf dem Rücken oder am Rahmen. Deshalb verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht. im Gegenteil, jeder der schon Transalp gefahren ist, weiß wie sich ein schwerer Rucksack anfühlt. Auch wird der Schwerpunkt ja durch den Akku höher. Ist wie beim Tretlager, tiefer = wendiger. Und hier ist die Masse beim "Unterrohrakku" einfach  tiefer angebracht. Speziell steil bergab, zieht so ein Rucksack schon schön nach unten.

Aber wie gesagt - die Idee ist toll. Rucksacklösung geht bei mir nicht. Obwohl du auch wiederum Recht hast, so ein schwerer Rahmen fällt einem eher auf, wie das gleiche Gewicht im Rucksack. Energetisch ists aber das gleiche. und das Gewicht im Bereich der Achse finde ich persönlich angenehmer und wendiger.

Evtl. kann man den Akku in einer Bastellösung auslagern. Mal sehen. 

Jaa - das EGO Ding ist der absolute Hammer. In allen Dingen. Geht ab wie Sau. Ist aber auch sauschwer...


----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul : Man in black? Was meinst du?





Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schaust du hier, letztes Bild unten rechts





Sackmann schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul : Ich versteh´s immer noch nicht. Egal...



Ein "Fall" für den CIO!  







> Geschäftsführer:
> *Beate Overbeck*,
> Thomas Herzog,
> Christian Hennig


Suchbild: Wo ist Beate Overbeck


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juli 2015)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, dass ein baumelnder Raucksack störend ist. Dafür gibt´s aber Brust- und Bauchgurt zum Festziehen. Bei mir wackelt kein Rucksack, wenn ich bergab fahre - egal, wie viel drin ist. Da kommt es natürlich darauf an, wie gut der Rucksack zu deinem Körper passt. 
Das ganze kostet aber dann nicht unbedingt Zeit, weil es schwerer ist, sondern, weil der Rucksack immer wieder nervt, irritiert und justiert werden muss. Das passiert genauso mit einem leeren Rucksack, der nicht anständig justiert und festgezogen ist. Das Mehrgewicht stört mich nicht, sondern, dass der Rucksack einfach ständig auf der Seite hängt und man ihn wieder kurz mit einem Ruck positionieren muss.
Deswegen ziehe ich den Rucksack immer fest.
Und ich bin auch einer, der sehr ungerne komplett ohne Rucksack fährt. Selbst auf kleinsten Touren mit Abfahrten, wird man mich nicht ohne Rucksack antreffen. Ohne fühle ich mich tatsächlich unwohl. Wieviel der Rucksack wiegt, spielt bei mir keine Rolle.

Das im Video gezeigte 180mm EVO wiegt so wie es dasteht (mit E-RAM, Pedalen, 1x10 Antrieb (nicht der standardmäßige, leichte 1x11) 16,2kg. Das ganze ist nicht tubeless sondern mit Schlauch im Reifen. Das Bike an sich wird also um ca. eineinhalb Kilo schwerer als vorher.
Das restliche Mehrgewicht sitzt in deinem

Dann kommen noch 2,5 kg Akku dazu, die im Rucksack sind. Macht also insgesamt kein 19kg Gesamtgewicht bei einem 180mm Fully, das keine Einschränkungen in Hinsicht Geometrie oder Kinematik machen muss.



RomainK schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn ich in Physik aufgepaßt habe, muß ich die 2.5kg immer gleichstark beschleunigen, egal ob auf dem Rücken oder am Rahmen. Deshalb verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht. im Gegenteil, jeder der schon Transalp gefahren ist, weiß wie sich ein schwerer Rucksack anfühlt. Auch wird der Schwerpunkt ja durch den Akku höher. Ist wie beim Tretlager, tiefer = wendiger. Und hier ist die Masse beim "Unterrohrakku" einfach tiefer angebracht.


Da muss ich dir auch schon wieder widersprechen. Mit einem guten Fahrstil nimmt dein Körper schon einen großen Anteil an Stoßenergie auf, ohne dass das ganze ans Fahrwerk weitergeben wird. Gerade bei tiefen zu durchfahrenden Querrinnen würde es dich gnadenlos aushebeln, wenn du mit dem Körper nicht mitgehst. Wenn dein Akku am Rad ist, dann kannst du diese träge Masse nicht beeinflussen. sie ist zwar gefedert aber du kannst die Trägheit nicht mit Körpereinsatz beeinflussen. Das Mehrgewicht am Rucksack ist, wie ich schon gesagt habe "doppelt gefederte Masse". zum einen gefedert, weil es natürlich von Aufhängungsteilen entkoppelt ist und zweitens auch nochmal dein dein Körpereinsatz wie diese träge Masse dann auf das Fahrrad wirken soll/kann/darf.

Oldie Paul hat da ein gutes Beispiel mit dem Hinterrad versetzen gebracht. Und er weiß, was ich meine. 

Prinzipiell ist es natürlich so, dass Masse unten immer gut ist für´s Handling. Aber es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob es sich bei der Masse um 2 kg handelt, oder um 7-8kg. 
Gerne wird bei E-Bikes ja beschrieben, dass der Schwerpunkt schön tief (und tiefer als ohne E-Motor) kommt. Das mag sogar sein. Trotzdem ist das Bike deshalb nicht handlicher, nur weil sein Schwerpunkt niedriger ist. Dafür wiegt es ja auch mal locker um 30% (und mehr) mehr. 
Es ist also schon immer noch ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob ein Bike den Schwerpunkt bei (einfach mal angenommen) 70cm hat und 13kg wiegt, oder ob der Schwerpunkt bei 65cm liegt, und 19kg wiegt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Juli 2015)

Haha, immer lustig die Diskussion, man möchte gerne die Unterstützung vom E, aber wiegen sollte es weder mehr am Rad noch am Mann. Den Preis muss man aber nun mal zahlen.

Alternative: man schaffe sich das Mehrgewicht in Form von mehr Bein- und Haltemuskulatur an. Hat garantiert nur positive Effekte 

Frage im Ernst: wieviele Hömes schafft das Ding in Standardausführung bei relevanter, also mindestens mittlerer, Unterstützung, auf den berüchtigten supersteilen Bionicon-Auffahrten bevor es sich in reinen Ballast verwandelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Alternative: man schaffe sich das Mehrgewicht in Form von mehr Bein- und Haltemuskulatur an. Hat garantiert nur positive Effekte


Wieviel Watt/kg(Körpergewicht) Dauerleistung trittst du?
Wenn ich das e-ram auf 2/3 Leistung nehme (deine Frage), dann treten wir zusammen etwa 4,2 Watt/kg. Wie lange meinst du, musst du trainieren, bis du das erreichst? 
Naja, wer von 12 Nonnen großgezogen wurde, schafft das natürlich auch ohne Training. Auserwählt halt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Juli 2015)

Das Konzept von Smileys ist dir schon bekannt? ->


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Das Konzept von Smileys ist dir schon bekannt? ->


Hä? Nee aber auch! Ich stamme aus einer tumben Zeit.


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Juli 2015)

Dacht ich's mir doch


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. Juli 2015)

@Oldie-Paul: Der @Sir Galahad wurde im Glauben, in der Form seines Lebens zu sein von einer 80jährigen mit dem Pedelec überholt. Seitdem hat er DAS Feindbild E und es sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht, die Welt wie wir sie kennen,  vor dem Untergang durch die Herrschaft der E-Bikes zu bewahren. Sachliche Diskussionen sinnlos - aber amüsante Konversation . D E R "gefürchtetste" Antipedelecfetischist im Pedelecforum hier und harter Verfechter des Standpunktes, dass alle Pedelecfahrer faul und fett sind und deswegen keine Daseinsberechtigung in seiner schönen heilen MTB Welt haben.

Ich vertrete ebenfalls den Standpunkt von @Sackmann, dass die 2,5 kg Akkugewicht im Rucksack die Agilität des Bikes weniger beeinflussen als am Rahmen befestigt. (Darum habe ich meine Trinkflasche/n lieber im Rucksack als am rahmen) Dass ein gut sitzender und befestigter Rucksack Grundvoraussetzung ist versteht sich von selbst. Ich bin auch ein NieOhneRucksackfahrer und hab auch bei kurzen Touren mehr drin als sein muss - aber es stört mich nicht. Und sollte bei nem anspruchsvollen Trail  zum Üben der Akku mal weg, muss er nicht umständlich abgeschraubt werden, sondern kann einfach als Einheit mal zur Seite gelegt werden.

Auf dem Papier ist das e-Ram die für mich perfekte Lösung. Auch die schnelle Demontierbarkeit des E-Rams ist für mich ein großer Vorteil. Ich bin nämlich noch nicht so fett und faul, dass ich nie mehr Treten möchte. Je nach Strecke  und/oder Zeitbudget fahre ich mit Unterstützung, da es einfach alles ein bisserl schneller, wenn auch nicht minder Anstrengend abläuft. So kann ich z.b. In meiner Mittagspause einen Berg mehr mitnehmen. Das bedeutet eine Abfahrt mehr ---> fahrspassmaximierung serienmäßig


----------



## wolfk (29. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ich vertrete ebenfalls den Standpunkt von @Sackmann, dass die 2,5 kg Akkugewicht im Rucksack die Agilität des Bikes weniger beeinflussen als am Rahmen befestigt. (Darum habe ich meine Trinkflasche/n lieber im Rucksack als am rahmen) Dass ein gut sitzender und befestigter Rucksack Grundvoraussetzung ist versteht sich von selbst. Ich bin auch ein NieOhneRucksackfahrer und hab auch bei kurzen Touren mehr drin als sein muss - aber es stört mich nicht. Und sollte bei nem anspruchsvollen Trail  zum Üben der Akku mal weg, muss er nicht umständlich abgeschraubt werden, sondern kann einfach als Einheit mal zur Seite gelegt werden.


Ich habe ja schon mal den (Reserve-)Akku meines Haibike XDuro während einer Alpentour (Top of Graubünden I) im Rucksack mitgeschleppt.
Fazit: Die (für mich sicher geringe) Einbuße an Agilität würde ich bevorzugen.



Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier ist das e-Ram die für mich perfekte Lösung. Auch die schnelle Demontierbarkeit des E-Rams ist für mich ein großer Vorteil. Ich bin nämlich noch nicht so fett und faul, dass ich nie mehr Treten möchte. Je nach Strecke  und/oder Zeitbudget fahre ich mit Unterstützung, da es einfach alles ein bisserl schneller, wenn auch nicht minder Anstrengend abläuft. So kann ich z.b. In meiner Mittagspause einen Berg mehr mitnehmen. Das bedeutet eine Abfahrt mehr ---> fahrspassmaximierung serienmäßig



Ich habe ja seit 2013 ein MTB mit Vivax Assist 4.0.
Der Motor erhöht das Gewicht um 900 Gr. Demontierbar ist er nicht, dass Bike bleibt aber leicht (12,7 kg ohne Akku).
Will ich mit Unterstützung fahren erhöht sich das Gewicht um 1250 gr. des Akkus in der Satteltasche.

Allerdings lässt sich der Vivax nicht mehr in moderne Fullys einbauen, einige andere Probleme hat er in MTBs auch.
Deshalb finde ich das Motorkonzept des E-Ram - speziell die Demontierbarkeit - für mich sehr interessant.
Probleme habe ich aber mit dem Akku im Rucksack, dass müsste ich mir vorher mal anschauen und testen.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (29. Juli 2015)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon mal den (Reserve-)Akku meines Haibike XDuro während einer Alpentour (Top of Graubünden I) im Rucksack mitgeschleppt.
> Fazit: Die (für mich sicher geringe) Einbuße an Agilität würde ich bevorzugen.
> 
> 
> ...



Eben. Theorie und Praxis sind 2 Paar Schuhe.drum will ich auch vorher testen. Allerdings bist du bei Deinem Xduro auch ohne Akku bei 19 kg Bikegewicht. Da ist das akkumehrgewicht nicht mehr so relevant. beim Evo mit Eram ist es ja bedeutend weniger. Da könnte es von Vorteil sein, das Gewicht des Akkus nicht am rahmen zu haben. Theoretisch.
Versuch macht klug. Und hängt natürlich auch immer von Fahrweise und persönlichen Vorlieben ab


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich war echt gespannt auf das neue Konzept. Baue seit knapp 10Jahren Pedelecs, als es den Markt noch lange nicht gab (Anfangs mit Nabenmotoren und NiMH; dann Tretlagerumbauten mit angeflanschtem Nabenmotor; das letzte mit Bafang BBS01, bei welchem mich nur die unterdimensionierte Vierkant-Tretlagerachse stört.).
Insgesamt sieht das Konzept echt vielversprechend aus.
Aber *1750 Tacken* für den Motor und den Akku (sehr kleiner Akku)? Und das für die Kickstartunterstützer - wie viel soll er denn dann regulär kosten?? 
Soll das ein Witz sein?
Dafür bekomme ich ein komplettes Bosch Radl. Oder 7 BBS01.

Sorry, komplett FAIL. 

Wenn ihr first-to-market oder meinetwegen fast-follower wärt, okay. Aber erst Jahre zu spät kommen und dann Mondpreise... viel Glück damit.


----------



## 08-15 (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> ... dann Mondpreise... viel Glück damit.


Der Gruber kostet 2700,- (incl Ladegerät)  (zzgl dem vermutlich aufwendigeren Einbau)
Und ich vermute, dass Bosch und Co allein wg der Stückzahlen deutlich bessere EKs haben.
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass der E-RAM günstig oder den Preis wert ist. Kann aber sein. Der Markt wird 's richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> und dann Mondpreise... viel Glück damit.





08-15 schrieb:


> Der Gruber kostet 2700,- (incl Ladegerät)  (zzgl dem vermutlich aufwendigeren Einbau)
> Und ich vermute, dass Bosch und Co allein wg der Stückzahlen deutlich bessere EKs haben.
> Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass der E-RAM günstig oder den Preis wert ist. Kann aber sein. Der Markt wird 's richten.


Der Vivax kostet 2.499,--€ mit dem kleinen Akku, der Einbau 159,--€ + dem sinnvollen größeren Akku 199,--€ - wobei es immer mal wieder Einbauangebote mit dem großen Akku zu Preis des kleinen gibt.
Preis somit: 2.650,-- €
Der Bionx D kostet als Einbauset (ohne Einbau) 1999 € allerdings mit einem großen Akku.

Und: Nicht jeder ist ein Pedelec-Umbauer - manche trauen es sich nicht zu, andere wollen es einfach nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es ist keine Drehmomentstütze notwendig.
> Das Drehmoment wird über das BSA Gewinde eingeleitet.


D.h. die maximal 60 Nm sind an der Obergrenze vom Anzugsmoment des BSA Gewindes?


Sackmann schrieb:


> 2. Die zugeregelte Unterstützung wird über Drehzahlsensor und Drehmomentsensor gesteuert. Inwiefern der Motor zuregelt kann auch vom Kunden per App definiert werden. Maximal sind 250 Watt möglich.


 In eurer Ankündigung steht (Hervorhebung von mir):
_Besides the core control program we decided to provide *"one" rider mode only in the beginning*, which features a climb oriented setup. Although we think this one mode is enough, later other modes can be updated and chosen through the Emerge smartphone APP, which connects through Bluetooth over CAN-bus with the motor electronics._
Kann dieser eine Mode bei Auslieferung oder Montage an den jeweiligen Fahrer angepasst werden?
Ich meine auch, dass ein Mode ausreicht. Aber zwischen verschiedenen Fahrern könnte die anteilige Leistung verschieden ausfallen.

Wie sieht das mit den ovalen B-Ringen aus - bleiben die (bei mir 28 direkt Mount) oder kommt da eine Kurbel mit Spider zum Einsatz?

Das Getriebe ist ein Exzentergetriebe. Faszinierend für einen Nicht-Ingenieur. Ist es einstufig oder zweistufig? Das kann ich nicht erkennen, bin aber neugierig.

p.s. 





wolfk schrieb:


> Und: Nicht jeder ist ein Pedelec-Umbauer - manche trauen es sich nicht zu, andere wollen es einfach nicht.


Ich will kein Pedelec sondern an erster Stelle ein Mountainbike. Und das habe ich. Und den passenden Antrieb sehe ich jetzt vor mir. Und es ist mir völlig schnuppe, ob das Gerät irgenwann einmal billiger sein wird. Mir hilft es jetzt nicht irgendwann vielleicht.


----------



## wolfk (29. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> p.s. Ich will kein Pedelec sondern an erster Stelle ein Mountainbike. Und das habe ich. Und den passenden Antrieb sehe ich jetzt vor mir. Und es ist mir völlig schnuppe, ob das Gerät irgenwann einmal billiger sein wird. Mir hilft es jetzt nicht irgendwann vielleicht.


Sehe ich doch genauso.
Die Nennung der Preise bezog sich doch auf den "Zu Teuer Beitrag" #35 von pillepalle127.
Ps.:
Hätte ich noch ein Liteville 301 bis MK 7, hätte ich mir den Vivax so wie im folgenden Bild eingebaut:




Aber nun gibt es ja den E-RAM, der auch (irgendwann?) an neue Fully-Rahmen passt......


----------



## HPRider (29. Juli 2015)

Also mir gefällt dieses Konzept sehr gut.......Wollte eben grad schon ein potentes E-Bike ordern, welches aber alles wie gehabt um die gute 20KG wiegt. ( Levo FSR) Sofern ich kann möchte ich dieses hohe Bike Eigengewicht verhindern.
@Sackmann:
Bekomme ich das e ram irgendwann in meine Specis´Bikes mit PF30 Innenlager verbaut? Evtl. per Adapterlösung oder so??
Wann und wo kann ich Probe fahren? Würde die 500 KM bis an Tegernsee auch auf mich nehmen.
Ich meine dies wirklich so!! Bitte um ein Feedback bevor ich ein anderes Bike ordern muß.
Danke Dir


----------



## physshred (29. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Platine, die im Battery-Pack untergebracht ist, ist das BMS (Battery-Management-System) und das Communication Board. Die Platine für die Motorsteuerung sitz komplett im Motorgehäuse selbst.



ist mir schon klar.

Laut dem Samsung tech sheet http://www.batteryonestop.com/baotongusa/products/datasheets/li-ion/Samsung-SDI-ICR18650-26A.pdf zu den zellen, ist die nominelle kapazität bei 25°C. nach unten sind sie relativ stabil, aber nach oben haben sie schon bei 40° nur noch 80% Kapazität und das ist jetzt keine temperatur die man im sommer nicht mal eben zusammen hätte.
Dann kommt noch der thermische Verlust durch die leitungen und akkus während des Entladevorgangs dazu. Also sind wir da ziemlich schnell bei 50+ und dann sind es gleich nur noch ~65% im vergleich zu 25°.
Dazu kommt, dass das BMS es sicher auch nicht so gerne so warm hat.
ohne irgendeine art der Kühlung liefert das akkupack sicher nicht die versprochenen kapazitäten.


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

wolfk schrieb:


> Der Vivax kostet 2.499,--€ mit dem kleinen Akku, der Einbau 159,--€ + dem sinnvollen größeren Akku 199,--€ - wobei es immer mal wieder Einbauangebote mit dem großen Akku zu Preis des kleinen gibt.
> Preis somit: 2.650,-- €
> Der Bionx D kostet als Einbauset (ohne Einbau) 1999 € allerdings mit einem großen Akku.
> 
> Und: Nicht jeder ist ein Pedelec-Umbauer - manche trauen es sich nicht zu, andere wollen es einfach nicht.


Lol
Bei den 1750,- sind weder Einbau, noch ein großer Akku dabei. Äpfel/Birnen und so. Trotzdem ist der Preis ein Witz und die Absatzzahlen bewegen sich mit Sicherheit im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich.
Für 2k€ krieg ich den BionX auch mit Fahrrad. 
Wer nicht umbauen will, holt sich halt ein Haibike für 2,5k und fertig. Oder ein Yamaha. Oder ein BionX mit Rad. ODer den Brose, wenn er mal kommt. 
Gibt seit Jahren so viele Lösungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon99 (29. Juli 2015)

Die Hitze im Akku sollte doch kein Problem sein. 250W auf 48V, nicht mal 6A die da fliessen. Da lacht ja der Akku.
Beim meinen Ebikes geht es  bis 30A (36V) und selbst da ist noch kein Akku überhitzt (auch im Rucksack).
Verstehe es manchmal eh nicht, da wird wieder von Theoretiker mit ihrem Internethalbwissen alles niedergemacht.
Auch der Preis ist normal für ein Produkt das in DE entwickelt wird (ist ja kein Chinaknaller).
Für einen echten Vergleich dürfen aus meiner Sicht nur Motorensysteme herangezogen werden, mit denen auch ein Downhill Worldcup mehrfach gefahren werden kann (ohne Schaden). So wie der E-Ram im Moment aussieht sollte er das packen. Ob es ein Bosch auf überleben würde? habe da meine Zweifel.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Lol
> Bei den 1750,- sind weder Einbau, noch ein großer Akku dabei. Äpfel/Birnen und so. Trotzdem ist der Preis ein Witz und die Absatzzahlen bewegen sich mit Sicherheit im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich.
> Für 2k€ krieg ich den BionX auch mit Fahrrad.
> Wer nicht umbauen will, holt sich halt ein Haibike für 2,5k und fertig. Oder ein Yamaha. Oder ein BionX mit Rad. ODer den Brose, wenn er mal kommt.
> Gibt seit Jahren so viele Lösungen...


Vllt. unterschätzt du einfach den Markt für Leute, die sich die Funktion des E-Bikes an einem guten Bike wünschen und nicht auf das vllt. unerwünschte "mitgelieferte" Bike angewiesen sein wollen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2015)

bionicon99 schrieb:


> Die Hitze im Akku sollte doch kein Problem sein. 250W auf 48V, nicht mal 6A die da fliessen. Da lacht ja der Akku.


Naja, nicht jeder. Aber das lässt sich ja berechnen. (Innenwiderstand)
Aber da haben wir das Problem:


> Verstehe es manchmal eh nicht, da wird wieder von Theoretiker mit ihrem Internethalbwissen alles niedergemacht.


Wenn es Theoretiker wären, könnten sie eine vernünftige Abschätzung machen. Aber es sind Unken und Laienkassandras.


----------



## Resibiker (29. Juli 2015)

@physshred du basierst dich auf Daten von Samsung aus dem Jahr 2005  in den letzten 10 Jahren wurden accus ja nicht weiterentwickelt!
Warte bist du mein und Oldie-Paul´s Alter hast, dann wirst du deine Meinung über E-Bike´s ändern. Eigentlich wollte ich bis zur Rente auf E-Ram verzichten... Aber der Trainings Aufwand um Den Altersbedingten Leistungsabfall abzuwenden wird immer Größer
Also wird sicherlich das E-Ram mein EVO in den nächsten 900 tagen schmücken


----------



## bonzoo (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Lol
> Trotzdem ist der Preis ein Witz und die Absatzzahlen bewegen sich mit Sicherheit im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich.



Dann nimm doch eine der Alternativen, wenn sie Dir passen? Verstehe dein Problem nicht.

Den Preis finde ich im Anbetracht der Eigenentwicklung durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Vllt. unterschätzt du einfach den Markt für Leute, die sich die Funktion des E-Bikes an einem guten Bike wünschen und nicht auf das vllt. unerwünschte "mitgelieferte" Bike angewiesen sein wollen.


Sorry. Du scheinst den Markt nicht zu kennen. Ist doch ein alter Hut. Gibts schon seit Jahren. Schau dir doch mal den BBS01/02 an. Oder den XOFO.
Passen beide nicht perfekt in jeden Rahmen (teilw. problematisch von der Bodenfreiheit, wenn er nicht hochgedreht werden kann), aber sicherlich Problemloser als diese Konstruktion. Kostet nur ein Bruchteil und hat seine Zuverlässigkeit mehr als ausreichend bewiesen.
Da war der Scheibenmotor von AEG technisch deutlich innovativer und vielversprechender. Schade das das nur Vaporware war...
Dies hier ist technische Hausmannkost. Kann nichts innovatives entdecken.



bonzoo schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch eine der Alternativen, wenn sie Dir passen? Verstehe dein Problem nicht.


Hab ich doch längst. Nicht gelesen?
Darf ich hier nicht meine Meinung vertreten? Sind nur Jubelperser und Pedelec-Hater willkommen?
Ich mag Pedelecs. Das hier ist so-so aber in erster Linie überteuert.

Trotzdem begrüße ich jedes neue Konzept. Kann den Markt nur bereichern.


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Pinion e1.8 geworden?
*Das* war mal ein geiler Ansatz. Dafür hätt ich meine Schwiegermutter verkauft!


----------



## wolfk (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Pinion e1.8 geworden?


Wurde stillschweigend beerdigt.
Bosch hatte kein Interesse.


----------



## bionicon99 (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle du hast das E-Ram noch nicht richtig verstanden. Das Ding wurde für Downhill und Freeride entwickelt. Deine Alternativen dürften kein Jahr halten beim Downhill im rauhen Gelände. Aufwärts sind ja alle schön und gut aber bergab muss es halten wenn der Motor gar nicht im Betrieb ist. Erzähl mal das Gewicht von deinem hochgelobten BBS01 komplett ohne Akku. Ein E-Pinion wäre inovativ, das Gewicht leider eher auf der schweren Seite. Ich sehe im Moment nur noch den Vivax als Alterative für den E-Ram was das Gewicht betrifft. Fahre und baue selber genug Ebikes (Bosch, Bionx, Boosty, Cute, Chinaschüssel, ...) um das zu beurteilen.


----------



## bonzoo (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Das hier ist so-so aber in erster Linie überteuert.



Was genau stört Dich denn am eRam... ausser der Preis? Mich nervt das Rumnörgeln am Preis. Du schreibst doch selbst, dass Bionicon vermutlich nicht auf die Stückzahlen wie Bosch kommen wird. Bei den Entwicklungskosten wird das Teil (leider) teurer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

bionicon99 schrieb:


> pillepalle du hast das E-Ram noch nicht richtig verstanden. Das Ding wurde für Downhill und Freeride entwickelt. Deine Alternativen dürften kein Jahr halten beim Downhill im rauhen Gelände. Aufwärts sind ja alle schön und gut aber bergab muss es halten wenn der Motor gar nicht im Betrieb ist. Erzähl mal das Gewicht von deinem hochgelobten BBS01 komplett ohne Akku. Ein E-Pinion wäre inovativ, das Gewicht leider eher auf der schweren Seite. Ich sehe im Moment nur noch den Vivax als Alterative für den E-Ram was das Gewicht betrifft. Fahre und baue selber genug Ebikes (Bosch, Bionx, Boosty, Cute, Chinaschüssel, ...) um das zu beurteilen.


Gewicht hab ich nicht im Kopf. Sollte ca. 2,5Kg sein. Eher solide. Thermische Masse kann aber durchaus von Vorteil sein. Bis sehr gespannt, wie Bionicon die Thermik bei einem solchen Fliegengewicht in den Griff kriegen will und wie hoch der Motor dafür drehen muss, um Kupfer zu reduzieren (Föngeräusch?)
Das Gewicht ist im Einsatzbereich 'Downhill und Freeride' eher sekundär. Insbesondere im Bereich Tretlager (bzw. sogar darunter). Das ist der ideale Platz dafür.
Da ist der Wirkungsgrad und damit indirekt das Gewicht des Akkus wesentlicher.
Dazu scheint der Antrieb über Bus mit dem Akku verdongelt zu sein (wie bei Bosch). Geschäftsmodell scheint priorität zu haben.
Aber das ist bislang alles Spekulation.

Das einzige Problem des BBS ist, wie erwähnt, die shitty Vierkantachse und die dazu gehörigen Pedale. Damit traue ich mich nicht Freeriden und selbst beim Trailballern bleibt ein schales Gefühl (bin ein 0,1 Tonner).
Das ist hier mit Sicherheit besser gelöst. Aber wenn das der einzige Vorteil ist...?? Dann warte ich lieber aus Gen2 vom BBS.

Ich will hier garnix schlecht reden, ohne es im Detail zu kennen. Ich halte schlichtweg den Preis -bereits für die ersten Kickstarter Unterstützer, welche die Katze im Sack kaufen- für daneben. Die Hälfte hätte es auch getan.
Alles Weitere, auch der Endpreis, wird sich zeigen. Vor daher gibt erstmal nicht hinzuzufügen. Viel Erfolg hab ich ja schon gewünscht.

p.s. Wo soll der Antrieb denn gebaut werden?


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

wolfk schrieb:


> Wurde stillschweigend beerdigt.
> Bosch hatte kein Interesse.


Was hatte Bosch damit zu tun?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> p.s. Wo soll der Antrieb denn gebaut werden?


s. Kickstarter:

*Partners*
Project e-ram is a joint venture between three parties, whereas Joy Industrial Taiwan better known under the brand name NOVATEC is the future producer, seller and also service provider of e-ram. At this point many thanks to Jeff Chen and the Chen family who stepped into this project believing in this product in a time where we nearly bankrupted due to the exit of a former investor and manufacturing partner.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem des BBS ist, wie erwähnt, die shitty Vierkantachse und die dazu gehörigen Pedale. Damit traue ich mich nicht Freeriden und selbst beim Trailballern bleibt ein schales Gefühl (bin ein 0,1 Tonner).
> Das ist hier mit Sicherheit besser gelöst. Aber wenn das der einzige Vorteil ist...?? Dann warte ich lieber aus Gen2 vom BBS.


Also wenn ich bei anderen Nachrüstlösungen die Position des Motors sehe, dann hat diese Lösung von Bionicon zumindest noch diesen Vorteil. Dass beim Downhill das Gewicht unwichtig ist, sehe ich völlig anders. Geringes Gewicht macht sicherlich agiler als hohes Gewicht.
Der Preis macht exklusiv, er richtet sich allerdings auch an einen exklusiven Kreis, der bereit ist, mehrere tausend € für ein Sportgerät zu zahlen,

btw. aufgrund deiner Kritikpunkte und Stichworte habe ich jetzt schonmal Bastelprojekte für meinen Vater gefunden, danke dafür


----------



## wolfk (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Was hatte Bosch damit zu tun?


Da hat mich meine Erinnerung etwas betrogen:
http://www.tout-terrain.de/uploads/media/Silkroad_Xplore_Radtouren_01_12.pdf
Aus der Seite unten steht "Sieht aus wie Bosch".


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Juli 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Was genau stört Dich denn am eRam... ausser der Preis? Mich nervt das Rumnörgeln am Preis. Du schreibst doch selbst, dass Bionicon vermutlich nicht auf die Stückzahlen wie Bosch kommen wird. Bei den Entwicklungskosten wird das Teil (leider) teurer...


BionX scheint kein Intresse am Verkauf von einzelnen Motoren zu haben. Ich hatte mich auf den Vivax bezogen.
Und so krass sind die Entwicklungskosten auch wieder nicht. Ich verdiene mit der Entwicklung von Elektronik mein Geld und habe schon - nur zum Spass - Brushless-/Pedeleccontroller entwickelt. Gibt auch viele gute Open-Source Projekte.



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bei anderen Nachrüstlösungen die Position des Motors sehe, dann hat diese Lösung von Bionicon zumindest noch diesen Vorteil.


In machen Rahmen passt es besser in anderen weniger. Der Bionicon hat dafür anscheinend den Vorteil in fast jedem Rahmen mit der Schwinge zu kollidieren und einen Cowboymäßigen Q-Faktor.


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Dass beim Downhill das Gewicht unwichtig ist, sehe ich völlig anders. Geringes Gewicht macht sicherlich agiler als hohes Gewicht.


Hab ich nicht behauptet. Aber lieber am/unterm Tretlager als im Rucksack (was für mich das k.o. wäre, aber egal).


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Der Preis macht exklusiv, er richtet sich allerdings auch an einen exklusiven Kreis, der bereit ist, mehrere tausend € für ein Sportgerät zu zahlen


Ich habe schon viele Tausender in meine Bikes versenkt (ohne Elektrifizierung), aber nie ohne adäquate Preis-Leistung.
Ich denke, als Repräsentationsobjekt taugt ein Nachrüstsatz eh nie. Ist immer bisschen Frickelei dabei. Das wünscht die edle Kundschaft nicht.


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> btw. aufgrund deiner Kritikpunkte und Stichworte habe ich jetzt schonmal Bastelprojekte für meinen Vater gefunden, danke dafür


Cool. Verweis ihn einfach ins Pedelecforum. Da gibt noch ganz andere Spinner als mich. Richtig geile Projekte dabei. Auch wenns in letzter Zeit ein bisschen ruhig geworden ist mit den Selbstbauten. Ist halt mittlerweile Mainstream und Selbstbau lohnt sich nur noch für Nischen und hardcore Frickler.


----------



## bionicon99 (29. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Gewicht hab ich nicht im Kopf. Sollte ca. 2,5Kg sein


Sind leider 4,2 Kg komplett ohne Akku. Beim E-Ram sind es 1,45 + 0,85 = 2,3 Kg. Fast zwei Kilo Unterschied, das merkt jeder beim Fahren.
Wenn es um das letzte Gramm geht wird es sauteuer, das ist einfach so auch ohne Motor.


----------



## pillepalle127 (30. Juli 2015)

bionicon99 schrieb:


> Sind leider 4,2 Kg komplett ohne Akku. Beim E-Ram sind es 1,45 + 0,85 = 2,3 Kg. Fast zwei Kilo Unterschied, das merkt jeder beim Fahren.
> Wenn es um das letzte Gramm geht wird es sauteuer, das ist einfach so auch ohne Motor.


Er wiegt 3,6Kg. Mit eingebauten Controller. Wo hast du 4,2Kg her?
Wenns beim Motor 'um das letzte Gramm geht' wirds nicht wirklich sauteuer (wieso? Hochleistungswerkstoffe? Leichtbaukupfer? ), sondern man kommt schlagartig in Zielkonflikte mit anderen Prioritäten:

Zuverlässigkeit/Robustheit
Wirkungsgrad

Thermische Stabilität 

Laufruhe
Gewicht
Sicherlich kann man beim BBS nach ein paar 100g rausfeilen. Tuning wäre mir persönlich jedoch zu affig.
Wenn mich diese Priorisierung 1,xKg kostet, dann ist es einfach so.
Jeder neue Antrieb muss sich Dem erst stellen.

Aber verm. muss jeder erstmal seine Erfahrungen machen.
Für Bullshitbingo mit Kataloggewichten beim Antrieb bin ich echt zu alt.

Anyway, wenn sich der Bionicon bereits dem BBS erwehren muss, welcher ein Bruchteil kostet und seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist, sagt das schon einiges.

Sodann ich erwarte geduldig auf die ersten Erfahrungen, sollte es dieser Antrieb irgendwann auf den Markt schaffen. Ich bin raus.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (30. Juli 2015)

@pillepalle127 Kannte ja den BBS01 vorher nicht. Aber du weißt schon, dass wir hier in einem MTB Forum sind? Bashguard ist dann keiner mehr nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (30. Juli 2015)

Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich jetzt auch mit Unterstützung. Den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit auch im Uphill. Mit der Leichtigkeit des Bionicon e-ram erhoffe ich mir nur noch ein Rad zu benötigen. Ein leichtes 130% +70% Bike


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Anyway, wenn sich der Bionicon bereits dem BBS erwehren muss, welcher ein Bruchteil kostet und seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist, sagt das schon einiges.


Bisher muss er sich nur gegen dich erwehren. Wenn ich das BBS hätte haben wollen, würde ich damit schon fahren. Die Pedelc Foren sind hier ja nicht unbekannt.


> Ich bin raus.


Danke für deine Meinungsäußerung.

Ich würde mich allerdings sehr freuen, wenn von Bionicon (@Sackmann ) irgendeine Antwort auf mein Posting #38 hier zu lesen wäre.


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2015)

Der ERAM hat ein einstufiges Exzentergetriebe.
Der Unterstützungsmode kann vom Kunden durch eine App übers Smartphone gesteuert werden.
Der ERAM funktioniert aber auch komplett ohne ein Smartphone.
Die ERAM-Kurbel wird eine Spideraufnahme haben, mit der man ganz normal unsere GXP B-Rings montieren kann, oder auch einen 2-Fach oder 3-Fach Spider von SRAM. Die Kettenlinie ist damit die gleiche, wie bei einer Standard-SRAM-Kurbel.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> D.h. die maximal 60 Nm sind an der Obergrenze vom Anzugsmoment des BSA Gewindes?


Das Tretlagergehäuse hält weit mehr als die 60Nm aus. Wir haben bereits mit einem Anzugsmoment von über 120Nm getestet, und alles lässt sich danach ohne Probleme wieder demontieren und montieren.



HPRider schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt dieses Konzept sehr gut.......Wollte eben grad schon ein potentes E-Bike ordern, welches aber alles wie gehabt um die gute 20KG wiegt. ( Levo FSR) Sofern ich kann möchte ich dieses hohe Bike Eigengewicht verhindern.
> @Sackmann:
> Bekomme ich das e ram irgendwann in meine Specis´Bikes mit PF30 Innenlager verbaut? Evtl. per Adapterlösung oder so??
> Wann und wo kann ich Probe fahren? Würde die 500 KM bis an Tegernsee auch auf mich nehmen.
> ...


Versionen für PF30 sind aktuell noch nicht fertig, sind aber denkbar. Aber nicht in naher Zukunft. Probefahrten werden auf der Eurobike mit diversen Fahrrädern möglich sein.



pillepalle127 schrieb:


> p.s. Wo soll der Antrieb denn gebaut werden?


Der Motor wird in Deutschland gefertigt, die Achse wird ebenfalls in Deutschland hergestellt, genauso wie die Elektronik und der Sensor.
Der Rest kommt aus Taiwan.

Waren noch irgendwo Fragen, die unbeantwortet sind?


----------



## wolfk (31. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Unterstützungsmode kann vom Kunden durch eine App übers Smartphone gesteuert werden.
> Der ERAM funktioniert aber auch komplett ohne ein Smartphone.


Kurze Frage zum Einschalten der Unterstützung:
Verstehe ich es richtig?
Das Einschalten / Ausschalten des Motors erfolgt über die Verbindung  / Lösen des Steckers?
Mein Vivax Assist hat auch nur eine Unterstützungsstufe, aber einen "Ein-/Ausschalter" am Lenker, auschalten kann ich auch durch "Anhalten" des Tretens.
(Mal abgesehen von der automatischen "Zuschaltung" bei Unterschreiten einer vom Biker frei wählbaren Trittfrequenz. Diese Möglichkeit nutze ich allerdings nicht.)
Beim E-RAM angele ich also immer mit einer Hand nach dem Stecker um die Unterstützung zu- / abzuschalten?
Um "Akku zu sparen" benutze ich die Unterstützung nur an den steileren Anstiegsabschnitten - vor allem, wenn ich längere Tagestouren fahre.


----------



## Sackmann (31. Juli 2015)

Das Ein-/Ausschalten funktioniert über das Ziehen des Steckers. Das ist prinzipiell super einfach, da der Stecker wirklich ein starker Magnet ist, der zielsicher einschnappt, sobald er in die Nähe des Gegenstückes kommt. Sobald die Stecker verbunden sind, ist der ERAM einsatzbereit. Das heißt nicht das er gleich schiebt, nur das er dazu bereit ist. Die Unterstützung beginnt erst dann, wenn du trittst, da der Motor auch einen Drehmoment- und Drehzahlsensor in der Kurbel enthält.
Die Alternative ist eine Aktivierung der Steuerung über die Smartphone-App, mit der die Unterstützung auch bei verbundenem Stecker ausgeschaltet werden kann.
Beim Vivax-Assist musst du doch die Motorunterstützung selbst ein- und ausschalten, da er keinen Drehmomentsensor besitzt. Auch schiebt der Vivax immer gleich an, egal, wie stark du trittst. 
Der ERAM hingegen regelt drehmomentabhängig spezifisch zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HPRider (31. Juli 2015)

@Sackmann 
Sind Probefahrten am Demo day oder auch an der darauffolgenden Händlertagen an der Eurobike möglich?
@Sackmann 
Ich wäre der erste der ein e Ram für ein PF30 bestellen würden. Versprochen !!


----------



## wolfk (31. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Einige Antworten / Fragen


Sackmann schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht das er gleich schiebt, nur das er dazu bereit ist. Die Unterstützung beginnt erst dann, wenn du trittst, da der Motor auch einen Drehmoment- und Drehzahlsensor in der Kurbel enthält.


Schon klar, auch beim Vivax muss ich kurbeln, erst dann kann ich die Unterstützung zuschalten.
Ein Drehmoment- und Drehzahlsensor ist da komfortabler.


Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Alternative ist eine Aktivierung der Steuerung über die Smartphone-App, mit der die Unterstützung auch bei verbundenem Stecker ausgeschaltet werden kann.


Und genau diese Funktion ohne Smartphone (Ein- und Ausschalten) vermisse ich.
Ich will mir aus vielen Gründen kein Smartphone am Lenker montieren (Stürze, Schlechte Ablesbarkeit bei Sonne usw.).
Specialized hat bei seinem Levo (Brosemotor) auch nur ein An- und Ausschalter an der Batterie, bietet aber neben einer Smartphone App zur Bedienung auch die Möglichkeit der Verbindung über ANT+ an, ich könnte die Unterstützung z.B. mit meinem Garmin Edge bedienen.


Sackmann schrieb:


> Auch schiebt der Vivax immer gleich an, egal, wie stark du trittst.


Nicht ganz, der Vivax ist zwar primitiver (ohne Drehmoment- und Drehzahlsensor), aber "immer gleich" schiebt er auch nicht an:



Also zwischen 40 Watt bei einer 35er Kadenz bis 100 Watt bei einer 90er Kadenz.

Es soll jetzt kein "Gemecker" sein, ich finde die Lösung des Ein-/ und Ausschalten der Unterstützung nicht optimal gelöst, auch im Hinblick auf die Reichweite des Akkus.

Aber endgültig könnte ich das erst beurteilen, wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit hätte, den E-RAM einen Tag zu testen..........


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der ERAM hat ein einstufiges Exzentergetriebe.
> Der Unterstützungsmode kann vom Kunden durch eine App übers Smartphone gesteuert werden.
> Der ERAM funktioniert aber auch komplett ohne ein Smartphone.
> Die ERAM-Kurbel wird eine Spideraufnahme haben, mit der man ganz normal unsere GXP B-Rings montieren kann, oder auch einen 2-Fach oder 3-Fach Spider von SRAM. Die Kettenlinie ist damit die gleiche, wie bei einer Standard-SRAM-Kurbel.


Dank für die Antworten. Eine Frage blieb noch unbeantwortet:
_Kann dieser eine Mode bei Auslieferung oder Montage an den jeweiligen Fahrer angepasst werden?_
Ich habe kein Smartphone und will auch keines. Das Problem ist folgendes:
Ein Fahrer tritt noch 160 Watt und möchte Unterstützung haben.
Ein zweiter Fahrer tritt nur noch 100 Watt. Führ ihn gilt das gleiche.
Dann ist es natürlich sinnvoll, dass der zweite generell eine höhere Unterstützung fährt als der erste.
Kann man das von euch aus vor der Lieferung einstellen?
Sonst muss ich halt irgendjemanden mit einem Smartphone entführen, bis das e-ram richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dank für die Antworten. Eine Frage blieb noch unbeantwortet:
> _Kann dieser eine Mode bei Auslieferung oder Montage an den jeweiligen Fahrer angepasst werden?_
> Ich habe kein Smartphone und will auch keines. Das Problem ist folgendes:
> Ein Fahrer tritt noch 160 Watt und möchte Unterstützung haben.
> ...



Ein Leben ohne Smartphone ist möglich, aber nicht lebenswert - oder so

Kannst mich gerne entführen...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Da ich immer das Smartphone am Bike habe, vermisse ich keinen Schalter. Mit der richtigen Halterung (ich verwende Quadlock) hat das iPhone auch bei Stürzen bis jetzt noch keinen Schaden genommen. Und die ablesbarkeit ist bei den meisten Navis schlechter.... Ist aber ein anderes Thema

Die Unterstützung zurück, rauf oder wegzuschalten würde ich nicht missen wollen. Fahre die meiste Zeit mit dem e-Fatbike auf Eco, an einem racingday auf Tour. Mit Frau (sie auch mit dem E-Fully)  schalte ich ganz aus. Aber diese Grundeinstellungen Variieren während der Fahrt zig mal. Gestern bin ich erst ne ganz steile, sandige Rampe hoch, da musste Sport herhalten. Manchmal geht's extreme steile, wurzelige, stufige Trails hoch, da gibt's dann sogar mal ein paar Metern Turbo. Diese Stellen schaffen normale Biker nur im Profimodus.
Verblockte Passagen bergab schalte ich ganz aus, da sonst der Motor schon mal im falschen Moment unterstütz. Normale Abfahrten bleibt Eco, da es manchmal wieder bergauf geht und ab 25 unterstützt ja sowieso nix, kannst aber ned vergessen wieder zuzuschalten.

Der Flow mit e-Unterstützung ist gigantisch. Durch den möglichen Speed macht bergauffahren jetzt genausoviel Spass wie bergabfahren. Anstrengend ist es genauso wie vorher - nur fluffiger und doppelt soviele Höhenmeter in der gleichen Zeit.

den geplanten alprncross Werde ich ohne Unterstützung fahren. Da darf es ruhig a bisserl länger dauern. Aber für meine normale Max. 90 Minuten Touren bedeutet Unterstützung Fahrspassmaximierung.

Ob ich die Unterstützung an meinem Evo will, muss ich testen. Meine E-Fatbike wiegt mit allem drum und dran fast 24 kg (da das Gewicht scho Wurst ist, ist das fenix bc30r und ein Abusschloss etc. immer dabei), das ist sowieso ein anderes fahren.

Wenn ich dann auf mein Supershuttle wechsle, vermisse ich eigentlich keinen Motor. Diese leichtfüßigkeit will ich nicht zu sehr einschränken. Drum ist die einzige Option für das Evo der e-Ram

Ich sehe auch ein seeeehr großes Potential für Fatbikes! Da suchen viele nach ner E-Unterstützung. Die 4.0 er oder mehr Rollen zwar besser als man erst meint, lassen sich aber auch beschleunigen. Sobald es das e-Ram mit fatkurbel gibt, wird mein Monster in Rente geschickt. Fat und e sind für mich die optimale Kombi! Da gibt es bergauf kein halten mehr


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: E-Biker sind fanatische Ego-A-Holes.



Gääääähn


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. August 2015)

Schlaf dich besser mal aus, dann kommst du auch mal auf sinnvollere Antworten.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich den ganzen E-Fans, dass sie demnächst mit ihrem Elektroschrott vor Verbotsschildern für motorunterstützte Fahrzeuge stehen. 

Ist mir nämlich lieber als Verbotsschilder für alle Fahrräder.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wünsche ich den ganzen E-Fans, dass sie demnächst mit ihrem Elektroschrott vor Verbotsschildern für motorunterstützte Fahrzeuge stehen.


Sir, Sie sind im falschen Forum. Hier geht es nicht um Grundsatzfragen des wahren Glaubens, sondern schlicht um ein bestimmtes technisches Produkt: Das e-ram von Bionicon.
Apropos: Zunge Rausstrecken ist kindisch, mit oder ohne Emoticon. Zur Matinee erwarte ich einen etwas gehobeneren Stil.


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. August 2015)

Werter Paule,

dann sorge Er doch bitte für Disziplin im eigenen Haus. Die diversen Äußerungen des Kohlega Fanatic drehen sich allerdings um Grundsatzfragen und nicht um technische Details des fraglichen Produktes, z.B.  "Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich jetzt auch mit Unterstützung. Den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit auch im Uphill." Das ruft natürlich die Sittenwacht in meiner Person auf den Plan.

Apropos: Die Smileys verwende ich nur, da der jugendliche Rabauke mich ohne diese sicher nicht versteht.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Der Sir


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. August 2015)

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass es gesundheitsbedingt Menschen geben soll, die eventuell auf so einen Antrieb angewiesen sein könnten, um wieder an Lebensqualität gewinnen zu können. Diese vorschnelle Verurteilung teile ich nicht. 



Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Schlaf dich besser mal aus, dann kommst du auch mal auf sinnvollere Antworten.
> 
> Jedenfalls wünsche ich den ganzen E-Fans, dass sie demnächst mit ihrem Elektroschrott vor Verbotsschildern für motorunterstützte Fahrzeuge stehen.
> 
> Ist mir nämlich lieber als Verbotsschilder für alle Fahrräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> ... sorge Er doch bitte für Disziplin im eigenen Haus.... der jugendliche Rabauke


Ich schau einmal nach, was die Jungs so treiben. Der Allmachtsrausch ebbt auch wieder ab.
Ich gehe jetzt biken. Und sollte ich oben angekommen tot liegen bleiben, dann ist Bionicon verantwortlich, weil es das e-ram nicht früh genug zu dem großartigen Bike fertig bekommen hat. Runter komme ich auf jeden Fall.
Übrigens, haben Sie in dem Vorstellungsvideo zum e-ram die sozial motivierenden Worte von Andi Felsl gehört? Die sind nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.

edit: Grammatik korrigiert


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Werter Paule,
> 
> dann sorge Er doch bitte für Disziplin im eigenen Haus. Die diversen Äußerungen des Kohlega Fanatic drehen sich allerdings um Grundsatzfragen und nicht um technische Details des fraglichen Produktes, z.B.  "Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich jetzt auch mit Unterstützung. Den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit auch im Uphill." Das ruft natürlich die Sittenwacht in meiner Person auf den Plan.
> 
> ...



Gäähn ... Mehr ist und wird es mir die Beantwortung Deiner Kommentare nicht mehr wert sein. In diesem Thread bist ja verhältnismäßig brav ... Aber das was du schon alles wo anders von dir gegeben hast und wirst.... Gäääähn


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sir, Sie sind im falschen Forum. Hier geht es nicht um Grundsatzfragen des wahren Glaubens, sondern schlicht um ein bestimmtes technisches Produkt: Das e-ram von Bionicon.
> Apropos: Zunge Rausstrecken ist kindisch, mit oder ohne Emoticon. Zur Matinee erwarte ich einen etwas gehobeneren Stil.



Ich Strecke nur Sir dingsbums...


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. August 2015)

Jetzt isser kaputt oder Akku ganz alle ...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Jetzt isser kaputt oder Akku ganz alle ...



Gäääähn


----------



## Stritzel (2. August 2015)

Leute, morgen ist wieder Kindergarten, klärt das da, bitte ! 
Nothing for ungood!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. August 2015)

Stritzel schrieb:


> Leute, morgen ist wieder Kindergarten, klärt das da, bitte !
> Nothing for ungood!



Eben. Sag ich doch. Drum hab ich mich dem Niveau des Sirs angepasst.


----------



## bonzoo (3. August 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage @Sackmann Warum gibt's keine PM für die MTB News?


----------



## Sackmann (3. August 2015)

kommt alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. August 2015)

@Sackmann So, eine Frage ist noch offen:
Der leichteste E-Mtb-Antrieb hat hoffentlich auch das leichteste Ladegerät , oder? Wieviel wiegt das Ladegerät?
Für Mehrtagestouren ist das relevant.


----------



## krk (3. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 73er BSA Tretlagergehäuse und genügend Platz für den Motorring auf der linken Seite sind wirklich die einzigen Bedingungen, die erfüllt sein müssen, damit die Motoreinheit am Rahmen angebracht werden kann.
> Das Drehmoment wird über das BSA Gewinde eingeleitet.



Was ist mit 68er BSA Tretlagergehäuse? 
Kann man den E-Ram mit Distanzscheiben montieren oder wird das wegen der geringeren Einschraubtiefe nicht empfohlen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> So, eine Frage ist noch offen:


In der Tat. Posting #70
Vielleicht ist die Frage unverständlich. Es würde genügen einen kurze Erklärung über die Zuregelung zu geben. Basiert sie auf Drehmoment und Trittfrequenz gemeinsam? Die Frage nach der Individualisierung ist damit natürlich noch nicht beantwortet.
Man kann ja linear, exponentiell und überhaupt zuregeln. 
Kurz, wenn ich einen Motor erwerbe, der ohne weitere Bedienelemente zu mir passen soll, dann wüsste ich gern mehr über den Regelalgorithmus.


----------



## Sackmann (6. August 2015)

@krk: An einem 68er Tretlagergehäuse funktioniert das mit den 1,5mm Distanzscheiben auch. 

@ oldie Paul: auf deine Frage werde ich noch zurückkommen. Ich möchte das vorher mit Markus absprechen, inwieweit wir detaillierte Informationen über z.B. den Algorithmus rausgeben wollen.


----------



## narf41 (10. August 2015)

Oh man, das ist genau das, was mein kaputtes Herz braucht  Endlich den Berg wieder auffahren, ohne immer wieder Pausen machen zu müssen.
Ob der E-Ram an mein Cheetah passt? Wie viel Platz ist denn nötig?


----------



## rigger (10. August 2015)

Es darf nichts weiter als die BSA Lagerschalen aus dem Rahmen ragen, so ca 12 cm ums Tretlager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## narf41 (10. August 2015)

Schaut so aus. Aber 12 cm oder 13 ist doch der Druchmesser, nicht der Radius?
Ersetzt der Motor die Lagerschale, oder benötigt er auch Platz nach innen?


----------



## Stylo77 (11. August 2015)

@Sackmann funzt das ganze auch an carbonrahmen zwecks wärmeentwicklung ?


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2015)

Der Motor benötigt nach innen keinen weiteren Platz. Lediglich bis zur Planfläche des Tretlagergehäuses.
Der Motor ersetzt quasi die linke Lagerschale, das ist korrekt.


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2015)

@Stylo77 : Das haben wir bisher nicht ausgiebig getestet. Allerdings haben wir den Motor schon bei +30° C im Schatten eine Rampe mit knapp 400Hm auf <<2km Länge verteilt und teilweise 50% (kein Scherz) Steigung hochgejagt. Und oben angekommen konnte ich das Gehäuse immernoch anfassen.
Ich sehe da weniger ein Problem, kommt aber sicherlich auch auf das Rahmenmaterial an.


----------



## bolg (11. August 2015)

So am Rande und etwas OT: Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, wie das Wärmeableitverhalten bzw. -verformbarkeit bei Carbon-Rahmen sich so gestaltet?


----------



## narf41 (11. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Motor benötigt nach innen keinen weiteren Platz. Lediglich bis zur Planfläche des Tretlagergehäuses.
> Der Motor ersetzt quasi die linke Lagerschale, das ist korrekt.


 
Danke sehr, @Sackmann


----------



## Votec Tox (12. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> So am Rande und etwas OT: Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, wie das Wärmeableitverhalten bzw. -verformbarkeit bei Carbon-Rahmen sich so gestaltet?


Zu Rahmen kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber zu anderen Sportgeräten aus Carbon,
das Thema ist weniger die Faser an sich sondern das Laminierharz, das einerseits die Wärme (je nachdem so um die 60 Grad) bei Naßlaminaten zum optimalen Aushärten braucht oder bei Trockenlaminaten (Prepregs) für die chemische Reaktion des Aushärtens.
Der TG-Wert (Temperaturbeständigkeit) vom Laminierharz Epoxy wird meist mit 80 bis 100 Grad angegeben, das bedeutet,
daß waagrechte und vielleicht auch noch dunkle Flächen in praller Sonne schonmal in diesen Bereich kommen.
Deswegen fallen die Bauteile aber nicht auseinander, das Duroplast Epoxy wird dann "weicher", was das aber genau für die Molekülketten bedeutet muß ein Fachmann beantworten.
Ich habe mit Epoxylaminaten und -bauteilen bei solchen Bedingungen (z.B. pralle Mittagssonne am Mittelmeer) zu 90 Prozent problemlose Erfahrungen gemacht aber bei bestimmten Bauteilen (keine Carbonlaminate sondern mit EP geklebte Bauteile!) hat es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (12. August 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht, dass ein baumelnder Raucksack störend ist. Dafür gibt´s aber Brust- und Bauchgurt zum Festziehen. Bei mir wackelt kein Rucksack, wenn ich bergab fahre - egal, wie viel drin ist. Da kommt es natürlich darauf an, wie gut der Rucksack zu deinem Körper passt.
> Das ganze kostet aber dann nicht unbedingt Zeit, weil es schwerer ist, sondern, weil der Rucksack immer wieder nervt, irritiert und justiert werden muss. Das passiert genauso mit einem leeren Rucksack, der nicht anständig justiert und festgezogen ist. Das Mehrgewicht stört mich nicht, sondern, dass der Rucksack einfach ständig auf der Seite hängt und man ihn wieder kurz mit einem Ruck positionieren muss.
> Deswegen ziehe ich den Rucksack immer fest.
> Und ich bin auch einer, der sehr ungerne komplett ohne Rucksack fährt. Selbst auf kleinsten Touren mit Abfahrten, wird man mich nicht ohne Rucksack antreffen. Ohne fühle ich mich tatsächlich unwohl. Wieviel der Rucksack wiegt, spielt bei mir keine Rolle.
> ...



Hmm - ich möchte nicht, daß mein Körper die "Stoßenergie" der Batterie aufnehmen muß, dafür gibt es die Federung.  Je schwerer der Rucksack, desto mehr "Stoßenergie" muß der Fahrer abfedern - laut Deiner Beschreibung - sprich desto anstrengender für den Fahrer. Was ja wahrscheinlich jeder bestätigen kann, der mit vollem Rucksack aktiv fährt.
Meine Erfahrung ist auch, je mehr Gewicht im Rucksack, je weiter oben der Schwerpunkt, desto stärker wippt die Federung nach, desto "stärker" muß die Dämpfung eingestellt werden.


----------



## Sackmann (12. August 2015)

Zunächst mal muss sich natürlich über eines im Klaren sein: Wenn man ein E-Bike will, dann ist das natürlich immer mit einem Mehrgewicht verbunden. Und dieses Mehrgewicht ist unserer Meinung nach (und wir haben viele andere E-Bikes ausprobiert) am Besten im Rucksack aufgehoben, wenn es ums Handling des Bikes geht. Wenn man das Gesamtkonzept des e-ram betrachtet sowieso.

Davon abgesehen: Für die Stoßenergie ist in erster Linie die Federung deines Bikes zuständig, wenn du nicht im Park unterwegs bist und ständig springst.
Dein Körper gehört beim Trailfahren zur gefederten Masse. Soviel zur Theorie. Die "Wahrheit" liegt natürlich irgendwo dazwischen.
Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem e-ram sprechen, und sagen, dass ich das Mehrgewicht im Rucksack nicht als störend empfinde.
Du kannst das Fahrgefühl eines e-ram nun wirklich nicht mit irgendeinem anderen E-Bike Fully vergleichen. Das EVO e-ram fährt sich bergab wie ein normales EVO.

Ich möchte auch nochmal anmerken, dass z.B. ein Bionicon edison EVO mit e-ram und Standard Fox oder Rock Shox Fahrwerk (NBS) in unserer Top-Ausstattung auf ganz leicht weniger als 15kg kommt. Dann kommen noch 2,5kg Akku dazu und dann bist du bei irgendwas knapp über 17kg, in jedem Falle unter 17,5kg inklusive komplettem Antrieb und Pedalen. 
Wenn du natürlich ein 22+kg Fully mit 160 oder 180 mm Federweg mit Akku im Rahmen mit rrumwuchten willst, dann nur zu. Es hält dich keiner auf.  
Wenn du aber irgendein vergleichbares E-Bike kennst, das auch nur annähernd an die 20kg (von oben) rankommt, dann lass es mich wissen.

Der e-ram ist eben ein einzigartiges Konzept, bei dem es uns nicht darauf ankommt, bergoch zu "Schreddern". Das Bike soll mit und ohne Akku, mit und ohne Motor hervorragend fahren, so wie man es von einem modernen Mountainbike gewohnt ist.

Andere E-Bikes sind ohne Motoruntertützung schlichtweg einfach nicht ernsthaft zu fahren.


----------



## Resibiker (12. August 2015)

In Vorbereitung auf E-Ram aufrüstung habe ich mal das werkzeug und meine Fetich ersatzteile aus dem Rucksack in eine Satteltache und eine Rahmen Tasche gepackt.
Mit der smartphone halterung mit zusatzaccu,2 Mudcatcher und Tiegerenten Hupe bin ich bei 2 Kilo mehrgewicht am rad!
Also hab ich Gewichtsmässig platz im Rucksack.
Aber was mir am meisten sorgen macht beim E-Ram kickstarter,Das wir es bis ende des Monats nicht schaffen werden die 90K€ zusammen bekommen werden. Und was geschiet dann mit dem E-Ram project?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## narf41 (12. August 2015)

Bitte nochmal zum Verständnis für mich, da ich es nicht gefunden habe:
Der Motor ist ein reiner Unterstützungsmotor, kein Treten=kein Fahren (außer bergab natürlich)?

Edit: Wie wird die Reichweite in etwa sein?


----------



## Sackmann (12. August 2015)

Der e-ram ist ein Pedelec. Kein Treten = keine Unterstützung.

wie soll man Reichweite ausdrücken? Das kommt wirklich auf die Steigung, Unterstützungsmodus, Gewicht, ... an.
Das ist in etwa, wie wenn man beim Kauf eines Downhillers fragt: "Wie schnell kann man damit den Berg runterfahren?"

Ich habe den e-ram persönlich nie komplett leer gefahren. Bei dem einen Test, der auch im Video zu sehen ist hatte ich aber spezifisch auf den Akku gemerkt. Es gibt 5 Leuchtdioden, die den Ladezustand anzeigen.
Bei Antritt der Fahrt war er voll, danach (also als wir wieder daheim waren) haben noch 4 Lichter geleuchet. e-ram war nur im Uphill aktiv, nicht auf der Geraden oder beim Downhill.
Das war nach guten 400Hm (+ ca 10 Minuten Rumgeblödel davor) und wirklich extremer Steigung (bis über 50%) mit 1x10 Übersetzung (32 vorne 36 hinten) und 180mm edison EVO. Der Motor hat also ununterbrochen unterstützt. 
Wenn man das also hochrechnet, dann sollte der Akku bei dieser Strecke mit mir ca. 4-5 mal hochkommen.


----------



## bolg (12. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Zu Rahmen kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber zu anderen Sportgeräten aus Carbon,
> das Thema ist weniger die Faser an sich sondern das Laminierharz, das einerseits die Wärme (je nachdem so um die 60 Grad) bei Naßlaminaten zum optimalen Aushärten braucht oder bei Trockenlaminaten (Prepregs) für die chemische Reaktion des Aushärtens.


Sorry, hatte mich etwas unklar wegen dem Carbon ausgedrückt, aber du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Ich hatte mich schon öfter gefragt, wie der Kleber/das Harz auf die Wärme reagiert und was das für Auswirkungen auf den Rahmen und das Fahrverhalten hat. Wird der Rahmen weicher? Und umgekehrt bei Kälte steifer?


----------



## slowbeat (12. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte mich etwas unklar wegen dem Carbon ausgedrückt, aber du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Ich hatte mich schon öfter gefragt, wie der Kleber/das Harz auf die Wärme reagiert und was das für Auswirkungen auf den Rahmen und das Fahrverhalten hat. Wird der Rahmen weicher? Und umgekehrt bei Kälte steifer?


So kompliziert faserverstärkte Kunststoffe sein können, weil es eine Vielzahl von Variablen bei Herstellung und Verarbeitung gibt, so einfach ist das zu beantworten:

Schauen wir uns mal an, wie das funktioniert: Die Fasern werden von der Matrix (Harz) zusammengehalten. Das ideale Laminat besitzt einen extrem hohen Faseranteil, der Harzanteil bestimmt sich durch Faserformat und die Lagenausrichtung. Im optimalen Fall sind alle Fasern benetzt und keine Luft ist im Laminat, aber auch keine überschüssigen Harzansammlungen. In diesem Fall wird die Kohäsion der Matrix zunehmend uninteressant, da die Fasern eng genug aneinander liegen und der dünne Harzfilm nicht mehr relevante Scherkräfte abbekommt.
Aus diesem Grund werden industrielle Nasslaminate, die Lasten aushalten sollen im Vakuumbeutel hergestellt, so wird der Harzanteil zum freien Laminat deutlich reduziert.

Die Temperaturreaktion der Matrix ist also im Heimgebrauch eher irrelevant für die Festigkeit, da hier im Verbund der Einfluss der Faser überwiegt.

Ich hoff, ich habs einigermaßen verständlich formuliert.


----------



## narf41 (12. August 2015)

Noch mal danke, @Sackmann 
Oh Mann, ich finde das so genial  Ich komme ja leider ohne Pause keinen Berg mehr hoch, Ebene ist aber kein Problem. Mit der Unterstützung wäre ich wieder tourentauglich und könnte ein paar mehr Abfahrten genießen, da alles aufwärts wieder flotter geht. 
Ich kann euch (und allen anderen Entwicklern) nur dankbar sein für die neuen Möglichkeiten


----------



## bolg (12. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> So kompliziert faserverstärkte Kunststoffe sein können, weil es eine Vielzahl von Variablen bei Herstellung und Verarbeitung gibt, so einfach ist das zu beantworten:
> 
> Schauen wir uns mal an, wie das funktioniert: Die Fasern werden von der Matrix (Harz) zusammengehalten. Das ideale Laminat besitzt einen extrem hohen Faseranteil, der Harzanteil bestimmt sich durch Faserformat und die Lagenausrichtung. Im optimalen Fall sind alle Fasern benetzt und keine Luft ist im Laminat, aber auch keine überschüssigen Harzansammlungen. In diesem Fall wird die Kohäsion der Matrix zunehmend uninteressant, da die Fasern eng genug aneinander liegen und der dünne Harzfilm nicht mehr relevante Scherkräfte abbekommt.
> Aus diesem Grund werden industrielle Nasslaminate, die Lasten aushalten sollen im Vakuumbeutel hergestellt, so wird der Harzanteil zum freien Laminat deutlich reduziert.
> ...


Das ist sehr anschaulich und für mich auch gut nachvollziehbar. Optimal wäre also ein deutlich höherer Faseranteil im vgl. zum Harz (unter berücksichtigung dessen adhäsiver Eigenschaften selbstverständlich).


----------



## slowbeat (12. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Optimal wäre also ein deutlich höherer Faseranteil im vgl. zum Harz.


Jein.
Das geht zu weit in die Variabilität der Harze, Fasern und Füllstoffe.
Ansonsten müssten wir uns fragen, was mehr oder weniger ist ;-)

Lasst uns mal davon ausgehen, dass die Rahmen wie üblich unter Vakuum per Infusion das Harz erhalten. Dann passt das, was ich geschrieben hab: Temperatur hat keinen spürbaren Effekt bei der Steifigkeit.


----------



## bolg (12. August 2015)

@slowbeat - also dürfte die Temperatrentwicklung des eRam an einem Carbonrahmen vernachlässigbar sein. Damit hätten wir die Kurve zum Thema auch wieder hinbekommen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @slowbeat - also dürfte die Temperatrentwicklung des eRam an einem Carbonrahmen vernachlässigbar sein.


???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaxxxxxx (13. August 2015)

@Sackmann:
-kannst Du uns was zur Geräuschentwicklung sagen. ggf. Vergleich? (erl.: habe eben das MTBMag.-Video gesehen und Fazit gelesen.)
-können wir aufgrund der Ansteuerung durch Smartphones davon ausgehen, dass mittelfristig mehrere Modis zur Belegung zur Verfügung stehen?! Wäre mMn ein weiteres PLUS, da wie bereits an anderer Stelle beschrieben oftmals ein Modus-Wechsel angebracht wäre. ("mittelfristig ja" Frage wurde bereits in anderem Forum gestellt u. beantwortet)


----------



## Sackmann (13. August 2015)

thomaxxxxxx schrieb:


> @Sackmann:
> -kannst Du uns was zur Geräuschentwicklung sagen. ggf. Vergleich? (erl.: habe eben das MTBMag.-Video gesehen und Fazit gelesen.)
> -können wir aufgrund der Ansteuerung durch Smartphones davon ausgehen, dass mittelfristig mehrere Modis zur Belegung zur Verfügung stehen?! Wäre mMn ein weiteres PLUS, da wie bereits an anderer Stelle beschrieben oftmals ein Modus-Wechsel angebracht wäre. ("mittelfristig ja" Frage wurde bereits in anderem Forum gestellt u. beantwortet)



Ich verstehe deine Frage bezüglich der Smartphone-Anbindung nicht ganz. Ja, es wird möglich sein, zwischen verschiedenen Modi zu wählen, das habe ich aber schon mehrfach erwähnt. Vielleicht habe ich deine Frage aber auch nur falsch verstanden.

Zur Geräuschentwicklung: Das Getriebe ist momentan beim langsamen Berghochfahren hörbar, aber ich emfpinde es nicht als störend. Bei extrem langsamen Geschwindigkeiten ist es natürlich deutlicher zu hören, als auf der Straße, wo Reifengeräusche die Unterstützung schon fast nicht mehr wahrnehmen lassen. Generell zu sagen: "Hört sich an wie ..." ist schwierig, denn das liegt auch immer im Auge oder Ohr des Betrachters.

Wie gesagt ist das noch nicht das endgültige Getriebe, da es für die nächste Stufe (Vorserie) zur Eurobike nochmals toleranzmäßig optimiert wurde.


----------



## bolg (13. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ???


Also, ich habe für mich aus den Ausführungen von @Votec Tox und @slowbeat folgendes rausgezogen:
1. In Abhängigkeit der verwendeten Harze/Kleber gibt es Toleranzen in der Fertigung, welche sich auf die Stabilität bzw. die Fahreigenschaften des Rahmens auswirken (können). Das ist dann wie üblich über Fertigungstoleranzen und Qualitätskontrolle abzufedern (oder halt nicht - je nach dem wie zuverlässig der Hersteller da arbeitet).
2. Offen bleiben für mich mittelfristige Auswirkungen wie Schnee und Salz-, UV- und Wärmebeständigkeit der verwendeten Harze/Kleber, da man als Kunde eh nicht weiß was drin steckt und daraus resultierende Schwächen stark von der Häufigkeit und Intensität der Nutzung des Rahmens abhängen (also Alljahres-Wind-und-Wetter-Einsatz vs einmal pro Woche durch den Wald scheuchen).
3. Gehe ich davon aus, dass der eRam in einem Temperaturbereich agiert (nach Sackmanns Statement), der sich so in der Spitze um 50-60 Grad abspielen dürfte. Das kann ich noch anfassen, ohne mir die Finger zu verbrennen. Die Kühlung durch den Fahrtwind nicht eingerechnet. Damit bewegen wir uns unterhalb der Temperaturen, die auf schwarzen Flächen durch Sonneneinstrahlung sich gut zum Braten von Spiegeleiern eignen. Wenn das bei Carbonrahmen ein problematischer Temperaturbereich ist, wäre es aus meiner Sicht komplett ungeeignet für den Fahrradbau, da ich meinen Rahmen ja dann gar nicht in der Sonne stehen lassen dürfte, ohne dass er weich wird.
4. Soll das nicht bedeuten, dass dauerhafte Belastungen in der Art sich gar nicht auswirken. Nur siedle ich das eher über der durchschnittlichen Nutzungsdauer eines Rahmens heutzutage an. Ich glaub die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo man für 10 Jahre sein Hi-Tec-Rad im Gebrauch hatte. Da tut die Industrie schon ihre Hausaufgaben machen


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo man für 10 Jahre sein Hi-Tec-Rad im Gebrauch hatte











Spoiler











http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1351781#comment-1119287

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1351781#comment-1124450


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2015)

@bolg:
Zu Deinem 2. Punkt: Mach Dir mal über eine Nutzung von CFK bei Schnee und Salz keine Sorgen,
da mußt Du eher um Deinen Alurahmen bangen 
Mal lapidar gesagt: Carbonteile fliegen durch die Luft, schweben im All, segeln um die Welt, rauschen über Rennstrecken oder Skipisten runter.
Nur Mountainbiker sind skeptisch und trauen dem Werkstoff nicht zu, daß er ihre gebruzelten Alurahmen ersetzen könnte 
Zu Deinem Punkt 4: Dauerfestigkeit: Da liegt Carbon bei Versuchen mit zig Wechsellasten weit vor Alu und vor GfK, lediglich Holz kommt in die Nähe, aber das ist natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema  Einen Carbonrahmen weich zu fahren ist sicherlich für Profis gut möglich aber unsereins schafft das kaum, das Ganze hängt natürlich auch von der Dimensionierung der Bauteile und den einwirkenden Kräften ab.
Zu Deinem Punkt 3: Zum Beispiel Carbonmasten in Kohle natur sind jedes Jahr den ganzen Sommer über der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt, haben auch einen speziellen UV-Lack drauf und machen das problemlos mit. Trotzdem parke ich mein Carbon RR nicht unnötig in der prallen Sonne, da jeder Kunststoff letztendlich darunter leidet, aber vermutlich werde ich den Unterschied ob Sonne- oder Schattenparker nie erfahren 
Zu Deinem Punkt 1: natürlich erfordet der Faserverbundwerkstoffbau solcher "geschwungenen" Bauteile noch viel Handarbeit, das bedeutet oft Fertigungstoleranzen, da muß man nur die Lenkertests lesen... aber wenn ich so den Carbonrahmen meines DH-Projekts (ein Big Bike im Aufbau) betrachte, scheint das ordentlich überdimensioniert zu sein... anders bei filigranen CC-Feilen oder Anbauteilen wie Lenkern, da sollte die Fertigung schon unter reproduzierbaren Bedingungen erfolgen.

Ich glaub' wir sind OT - um die Kurve zu kriegen, raus mit der Kohle und E-Ram ran an die Kohle


----------



## bolg (13. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1351781#comment-1119287
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1351781#comment-1124450


Ich habe das mit dem Laufradgrößenwirrwar perspektivisch als Albtraum vor mir schweben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (13. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @bolg:
> Zu Deinem 2. Punkt: Mach Dir mal über eine Nutzung von CFK bei Schnee und Salz keine Sorgen,
> da mußt Du eher um Deinen Alurahmen bangen
> Mal lapidar gesagt: Carbonteile fliegen durch die Luft, schweben im All, segeln um die Welt, rauschen über Rennstrecken oder Skipisten runter.
> ...


 
Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, der Werkstoff ist schon beängstigend gut und mir gehen die Argumente aus - lass mir kurz Bedenkzeit! ..... Außer dem Ökoaspekt der fehlenden Wiederverwertbarkeit fällt mir aber gerade nix ein. Also OT und Schluß hier!!


----------



## eX600 (18. August 2015)

Ich bin grundsätzlich an dem E-Ram interessiert und finde auch die Räder von Bionicon mehr, als nur beachtlich.
Ich bin aber mehr der (ausgiebige) Tourenbiker und da dürfte das Hauptproblem beim (möglicheweise mangelnden) Zuspruch liegen: Ihr bietet nur noch ein Modell für Enduro-Freunde an und schneidet Euch damit den größten Teil der potentiellen Kunden des E-Ram (Tourenbiker) ab.
Gäbs ein ähnlich schickes Hardtail mit womöglich Rohloff oder Pinion und die E-Ram Option, dann wäre ich - und vermutlich viele andere - mit an Bord.
Aber ich fahr doch nicht mit nem Enduro (auch wenns traumschick aussieht) ne 130km-Tour über Waldautobahnen.

Grüße eX600


----------



## wolfk (18. August 2015)

eX600 schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich an dem E-Ram interessiert und finde auch die Räder von Bionicon mehr, als nur beachtlich.
> Ich bin aber mehr der (ausgiebige) Tourenbiker und da dürfte das Hauptproblem beim (möglicheweise mangelnden) Zuspruch liegen: Ihr bietet nur noch ein Modell für Enduro-Freunde an und schneidet Euch damit den größten Teil der potentiellen Kunden des E-Ram (Tourenbiker) ab.


Gleiche Meinung.



eX600 schrieb:


> Gäbs ein ähnlich schickes Hardtail mit womöglich Rohloff oder Pinion und die E-Ram Option, dann wäre ich - und vermutlich viele andere - mit an Bord.
> Aber ich fahr doch nicht mit nem Enduro (auch wenns traumschick aussieht) ne 130km-Tour über Waldautobahnen.


Nun ja ein Hardtail brauchte es ja nicht zu sein - ein leichtes Tourenfully (Rohloff oder Pinion müsste bei nicht (mehr) sein) mit E-Ram wäre für mich richtig.
Wird es nur leider bei Bionicon nicht geben - dass jahrelange Warten auf den E-RAM hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. August 2015)

wolfk schrieb:


> Gleiche Meinung.
> 
> 
> Nun ja ein Hardtail brauchte es ja nicht zu sein - ein leichtes Tourenfully (Rohloff oder Pinion müsste bei nicht (mehr) sein) mit E-Ram wäre für mich richtig.
> Wird es nur leider bei Bionicon nicht geben - dass jahrelange Warten auf den E-RAM hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.


Weshalb hat sich für dich das Warten auf das Eram nicht gelohnt? Weil Bionicon kein anderes Bike als das Evo anbietet? Was hat das mit der Funktion des Eram zu tun? Schließlich kann das eram auch an anderen Bikes mit 68/73mm Tretlager genutzt werden.


----------



## 4mate (18. August 2015)

Das Evo mit 160mm Federweg ist ein Tourenbike.
Selbige gibt es so auch von Canyon, Radon etc.


----------



## slowbeat (18. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Das Evo mit 160mm Federweg ist ein Tourenbike.
> Selbige gibt es so auch von Canyon, Radon etc.


Klares NEIN!
Das 160er EVO ist ein tourentaugliches Enduro und Welten entfernt von der Tourentauglichkeit des letzten Tourenrades namens Reed.
Ich hab beide hier im Einsatz.


----------



## wolfk (18. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Weshalb hat sich für dich das Warten auf das Eram nicht gelohnt? Weil Bionicon kein anderes Bike als das Evo anbietet? Was hat das mit der Funktion des Eram zu tun? Schließlich kann das eram auch an anderen Bikes mit 68/73mm Tretlager genutzt werden.


Nun meine Antwort bezog sich auf den Beitrag #119:


eX600 schrieb:


> Ihr bietet nur noch ein Modell für Enduro-Freunde an und schneidet Euch damit den größten Teil der potentiellen Kunden des E-Ram (Tourenbiker) ab.


Ich meine mit einem Tourenrad eher so etwas wie ein Reed mit ca. 12,5 kg:


 
Zur Nutzung des E-Ram an anderen Bikes:
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Nachrüstung zumindest in der ersten Phase des Markteintritts nur an Bionicon-Bikes erfolgen soll.
Mag eine persönliche Einstellung sein, aber ich kaufe nur Bikes "aus einer Hand" Stichwort "Gewährleistung". Ich habe keinen Bock auf Probleme, bei denen sich der Verkäufer des Bikes, des E-RAM und evtl. der Einbauer gegenseitig die Verantwortung für Fehler, Schäden und Funktionsstörungen zuschieben........


----------



## 08-15 (18. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> .. Schließlich kann das eram auch an anderen Bikes mit 68/73mm Tretlager genutzt werden.


Ja, aber welches?. Mein 301 und der Stumpjumper 2008 von der Holden sind schon mal raus, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Die Schwinge scheint sehr weit hinter dem Tretlager anfangen zu müssen bzw darf davor nicht breiter als 73mm sein. Evtl verseh' ich das System aber nicht.
Bis dahin fällt die Kickstarter-Aktion für mich flach. Hatte mich schon so gefreut....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. August 2015)

08-15 schrieb:


> Die Schwinge scheint sehr weit hinter dem Tretlager anfangen zu müssen bzw darf davor nicht breiter als 73mm sein.


Steht hier im Thread nicht iwo was von 134mm Durchmesser des Antriebs? Also knapp 7cm von Mitte Tretlager ist ja soviel auch nicht.


----------



## Stylo77 (18. August 2015)

ich hab die tage auch einige bikes überprüft und hab kein einziges gefunden was auf der seite "plan" ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (19. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Das Evo mit 160mm Federweg ist ein Tourenbike.


Dann schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...en-macht-das-vario-wunder-vom-tegernsee-sinn/


> Enduro-Bike mit Freeride-Genen
> 160 mm Federweg mit stufenloser Bionicon Fahrwerks-Niveauregulierung





> Auf den Punkt gebracht: das Edison Evo ist ein potentes Freeride-Bike, das den Fahrer vom Zwang des liftunterstützten Uphills befreit.



Unterstützt doch meine Meinung zur Einordnung des Edison:
Sicher ein gutes Bike, aber alles anderes als ein Tourenbike.
Unter Tour verstehe ich Tagesetappen bis 100 km mit bis zu 3000 hm.


----------



## eX600 (19. August 2015)

wolfk schrieb:


> Unter Tour verstehe ich Tagesetappen bis 100 km mit bis zu 3000 hm.



Das deckt sich exakt mit meiner Definition eines Tourenbikes.
Vermutlich sehen das (nur?) Enduro-Fahrer anders.
Sei`s drum. Ich muß den Antrieb ja nicht verkaufen und mir deshalb auch keine Gedanken über die Zielgruppe machen.

Kaufen allerdings werde ich den Antrib isoliert auch nicht. Da gebe ich meinen Vorrednern recht:
An mein derzeitiges paßt der Antrieb nicht und ein neues werde ich mir nicht anschaffen, wenn nicht Rad und Antrieb aus einer Hand kommen. Auch ich habe keine Lust, mir bei Problemen die dann eröffnete Runde "schwarzer Peter" anzutun.


----------



## saturno (25. August 2015)

un nu??????????????


*Kickstarter Aktion wird beendet*
Hello 

hiermit geben wir bekannt, dass wir die Kickstarter Kampagne abbrechen.

Obwohl die Gründe hierfür vielfältig sind, so sind sie doch überwiegend positiver Natur, auch wenn diese Entscheidung bei uns ein paar Tränen in den Augen verursacht… denn man gibt ja seine Babys nicht so gerne her;-)

Während dieses Projektes haben wir mit der Firma Joy Industrial Ltd., Besitzer der bekannten Marke „Novatec Wheels“, zusammengearbeitet.

Nachdem sich das Projekt als sehr vielversprechend erweist, haben die fortschreitenden Verhandlungen mit unserem Partner eine andere als erwartete Richtung genommen.
Wegen des sehr positiven Feedbacks aus der Industrie, sowie durch diese Kampagne, hat unser Partner entschieden des Projekt vollständig unter seine Fittiche zu nehmen, um größere Ziele verfolgen zu können. Dies bedeutet auch, dass die Industrialisierung und der Funktionsumfang von e-ram einen anderen Verlauf nehmen wird, wie ursprünglich geplant und es für uns somit nicht mehr möglich ist den ursprünglich angepeilten Liefertermin zu versprechen. Auch ein erfolgreicher Abschluss der Kampagne, würde am Lauf der Dinge nichts ändern.

Einige von Euch haben sich schon gewundert warum wir während der letzten 14 Tage diese Kampagne nicht mehr „gepushed“ haben. Jetzt kennt Ihr den Grund.





Ihr könnt den derzeitigen Stand des e-ram bei Novatec Wheels an der Eurobike begutachten.

Wir als Erschaffer von e-ram wünschen Novatec alles Gute und viel Erfolg und hoffen, dass wir im Laufe des Jahres die ersten e-ram Motoren an unseren Bikes sehen können.

Wir raten Euch an der Sache dran zu bleiben, denn die BIONICON
edison EVO´s sind wie Ihr wisst alle e-ram ready!

Euer Team BIONICON und B-Labs


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. August 2015)

Projekt an finanziell potenteres Unternehmen verkauft? Für eine kleine Firma wie Bionicon vllt. eine sinnvolle Risikoabwägung. Vllt. war das Angebot ja auch so attraktiv?!


----------



## 4mate (25. August 2015)

saturno schrieb:


> un nu??????????????





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Projekt an finanziell potenteres Unternehmen verkauft?









saturno schrieb:


> *hat unser Partner entschieden des Projekt vollständig unter seine
> Fittiche zu nehmen, um größere Ziele verfolgen zu können*.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


>


OK, üb ich halt wieder Kraft und Kraftausdauer. Irgendeinen anderen Opa werde ich dann schon noch versägen.


----------



## slowbeat (25. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> OK, üb ich halt wieder Kraft und Kraftausdauer. Irgendeinen anderen Opa werde ich dann schon noch versägen.


Naja, ist doch nicht gesagt, dass das Ding nicht in den Handel kommt.
Halt nur nicht nach Bionicon-Fahrplan, sondern nach Novatec-Vorgaben.

Abwarten und Tegernseer Spezial trinken!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (26. August 2015)

Ich hab ja Gottseidank mein E-Fatbike und mein Supershuttle mit G2S. Das Testen des schwarzen Evos mit 180er DA - 27,5 - B-Post und E-Ram rückt wieder in weiter Ferne...


----------



## Masberg (26. August 2015)

Die Mail gestern erhalten und auch freundlich den Hinweis erhalten, dass meine Kreditkarte nicht belastet wird. Aber mir fehlt da ein Stück Transparenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. August 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Aber mir fehlt da ein Stück Transparenz!


Wird deine Lebensführung anders aussehen, wenn dir Bionicon Einsicht in ihre Unternehmensstrategie gewährt?


----------



## Masberg (26. August 2015)

Ich habe Sacki mein Vertrauen geschenkt und mich über Kickstarter am Projekt beteiligt. Zukünftig würde ich es für Bionicon nicht mehr tun, wenn solche Sätze als ausreichende Begründung angesehen werden (*hat unser Partner entschieden des Projekt vollständig unter seine  Fittiche zu nehmen, um größere Ziele verfolgen zu können*.)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. August 2015)

Na, ob du das für Bionicon oder nicht eher für dich gemacht hast, weil du ein Eram zum Vorzugspreis haben wolltest?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. August 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> Ich habe Sacki mein Vertrauen geschenkt und mich über Kickstarter am Projekt beteiligt. Zukünftig würde ich es für Bionicon nicht mehr tun, wenn solche Sätze als ausreichende Begründung angesehen werden (*hat unser Partner entschieden des Projekt vollständig unter seine  Fittiche zu nehmen, um größere Ziele verfolgen zu können*.)



Das ist doch Quark!  

Meinst du, dass alle internen Entscheidungen eins zu eins jedem mitgeteilt werden sollten? 

Doch wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Masberg (26. August 2015)

Wenn Bionicon tatsächlich Juniorpartner im Projekt ist und der Partner einfach mal so das ganze kapern kann, war die crowdfunding Aktion wohl von vorneherien nicht seriös.


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2015)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Es war eine Entscheidung
des Partners von Bionicon und nicht von Bionicon selbst.
Wer die Knete hat, bestimmt alles.  So einfach ist das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (26. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Es war eine Entscheidung
> des Partners von Bionicon und nicht von Bionicon selbst.
> Wer die Knete hat, bestimmt alles.  So einfach ist das...


Finde ich nicht, daß das alles so einfach ist.....
Der eine hat die Knete und der andere das Patent. Erst mal eine (vermeintliche) Patt Situation. Was da gelaufen ist wissen wir nicht.
Klar geht den Kunden die Unternehmenspolitik erst mal  nix an, aber wenn so Sachen wie Crowdfunding, Kickstarter, Payless usw. laufen,
bin ich als vertrauensvoller Kunde da  etwas näher am Hersteller meines Vertrauens dran und kann den Abbruch einer Kampagne schon
als Vertrauensbruch interpretieren....Ich unterstelle mal es ging alles mit bester Absicht los und Bionicon konnte die Entscheidung nicht ändern. Trotzdem ist sowas sehr ungünstig in der Außenwirkung. Sicher folgt da noch Aufklärung. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. August 2015)

Im Prinzip scheint doch ein größerer Partner mit dem Ding mehr vorzuhaben, als Bionicon geplant hat. Abgesehen von Verzögerungen könnte man nun hoffen, dass das Eram weniger speziell der Enduro/Freeride/Downhill-Fraktion zugedacht werden wird als bisher. Das war ja wohl einer der Hauptkritikpunkte bisher, wenn ich mir die Wünsche nach einfacherem Eingriff in die Steuerung usw. angucke.


----------



## bonzoo (26. August 2015)

Die Kickstarter Kampagne wäre eh nix geworden... Von daher ist es doch besser so.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Januar 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Im Prinzip scheint doch ein größerer Partner mit dem Ding mehr vorzuhaben, als Bionicon geplant hat.



Soviel hat sich da nicht verändert wie ich finde ....

Wann treffen wohl die ersten Antriebe bei BIONICON ein und zu welchem Preis?

http://dienatronic.imb2b.com/sell/index.php?itemid=38430


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2016)

Die Hälfte seines Lebens wartet der Soldat vergebens.


----------



## Kauboi (2. Februar 2016)

OK, die Weiterentwicklung des Systems findet nicht mehr in Kooperation statt. Darf man denn wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass es einen dedizierten Antrieb für das Evo gibt, sozusagen als Mitentwickler Bonus. Oder sieht einer der entwickelten Standards die uneingeschränkte Kompatibilität ohnehin vor?

Ich habe einen Bekannten, dem ich das System explizit mit einem Evo nahe legen möchte.

@Masberg,

jede Firma und jedes Projekt ist wohl in gewisser Weise sein eigener Prototyp, insofern fällt das nicht einkalkulierte auf die Fresse fallen eines Projektes weil dem Geschäftspartner Loyalität und Integrität abgehen in die Rubrik "Lehrgeld zahlen" und extremes Pech gehabt. 

Nächstes Mal werden die Jungs sicherlich zuerst ihren Rechtsverdreher zu Rate ziehen bevor der technische Enthusiasmus mit ihnen durch geht.

Es wird ja wohl irgendeine zuvor vereinbarte Regelung gegeben haben was im Falle des Scheiterns des Projektes mit der vom Interessenten erbrachten Leistung passiert.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Februar 2016)

Kauboi schrieb:


> ... Darf man denn wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass es einen dedizierten Antrieb für das Evo gibt, sozusagen als Mitentwickler Bonus. Oder sieht einder der entwickelten Standards die uneingeschränkte Kompatibilität ohnehin vor?...


Bionicon -> Schweigen im Walde ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2016)

ich habe mal eine e-mail an [email protected]  geschickt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2016)

Ihr könnt euch aber auch einen RELO kaufen, Markteintritt soll im März sein. Mit nur einem 100Wh Akku kommt dann die zu erbringende  Eigenleistung sicher nicht zu kurz auf euren Touren! 2200,- € soll der Spass kosten - damit könnt Ihr es dann bestimmt ordentlich krachen lassen.


http://www.relo-antriebe.de/der-steckantrieb/


----------



## 4mate (4. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> http://www.relo-antriebe.de/der-steckantrieb/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (29. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bionicon -> Schweigen im Walde ...


Der E-RAM scheint nun doch noch zu kommen:


> Zunächst soll der Antrieb jedoch an Fahrradhersteller vermarktet werden: Nach der Fachmesse Eurobike, die im August in Friedrichshafen am Bodensee stattfindet, soll E-Ram in einer OEM-Version auf den Markt kommen. Ein Nachrüstsatz für das eigene Fahrrad ist geplant. Lienhard rechnet damit, dass der nach der Eurobike im kommenden Jahr verfügbar sein wird.


http://www.golem.de/news/e-ram-das-mountainbike-wird-zum-e-bike-umgeruestet-1604-120616.html


----------



## 08-15 (29. April 2016)

imho wird der Nachrüstsatz leider leider leider an dem Problem der Schwingenbreite scheitern.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2016)

nach der EB brauche ich keinen mehr, da bin ich dann hoffentl. soweit wieder fit


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2016)

eX600 schrieb:


> Das deckt sich exakt mit meiner Definition eines Tourenbikes.
> Vermutlich sehen das (nur?) Enduro-Fahrer anders.



Wenn man nicht nur S0- S1 fahren möchte reichen auch 20-30km und 1000Hm. Danach ist man platt. Mit einem E-Bike wird man irgendwie nie richtig platt. Eine Tour 100km und 3000Hm fahren wohl die wenigsten motorlos regelmäßig.


----------



## hulster (2. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht nur S0- S1 fahren möchte reichen auch 20-30km und 1000Hm. Danach ist man platt. Mit einem E-Bike wird man irgendwie nie richtig platt. Eine Tour 100km und 3000Hm fahren wohl die wenigsten motorlos regelmäßig.



Das ist das Problem. Man muss für den gleichen Trainingseffekt entsprechend mehr fahren, ist aber nicht um den gleichen Faktor schneller.
Also höherer Zeitaufwand.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Man muss für den gleichen Trainingseffekt entsprechend mehr fahren, ist aber nicht um den gleichen Faktor schneller.
> Also höherer Zeitaufwand.



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, ich bin in 7 1/2 Monaten über 12.000 km damit gefahren. Nach 6 Monaten waren die 10.000 bereits voll. Trainingseffekt gleich Null. Übrigens, ich hatte nur einen Akkupack.

So als Beispiel aus der Realität:

Ich bin im Sommerurlaub vormittags eine Hausrunde 62km 1387Hm gefahren und am Abend mit dem DAV nochmal gute 55km und etliche Hm. Platt war ich danach nicht.

Mit dem motorlosen MTB bin ich nach 20-30km maximal 50km und 700-1000Hm fix & foxy. Da geht dann garnix mehr.

Mit dem eMTB habe ich ohne das Essverhalten zu ändern mein Gewicht von 92kg auf gut 97kg erhöht. Seit diesem Jahr fuhr ich Abends regelmäßig auch auf der Rolle eine Stunde. Derzeitiges Gewicht ohne Ernährungsumstellung ca. 91kg. Sind gute 6 richtige Kg in knapp 3 Monaten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. Mai 2016)

Was für eine schräge Aussage. Es gibt verschiedensten Unterstützungsstufen. Wenn ich mit wenig Unterstützung fahre habe ich einen ähnlichen Trainingseffekt wie ohne Motor. Wenn ich Motorrad fahre habe ich natürlich keinen Effekt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Was für eine schräge Aussage. Es gibt verschiedensten Unterstützungsstufen. Wenn ich mit wenig Unterstützung fahre habe ich einen ähnlichen Trainingseffekt wie ohne Motor. Wenn ich Motorrad fahre habe ich natürlich keinen Effekt.



Viel Auswahl hast Du beim Yamaha 2015 Antrieb nicht. 3 Stufen. Eco= 100%, STD =175%, HIGH= 300%. Akkupack 400Wh.

Wenn Du 62km und 1387HM schaffen willst, musst du etliche km ohne Untestützung fahren. Dennoch hast Du keinen Trainingseffekt. Bergauf in ECO mit 100% unterstützt, kannst Brotzeit beim Bergauf fahren machen. Wenn ich eh schon etliche km ohne Unterstützung fahre, dann kann ich den Motor auch gleich ganz weg lassen, dann habe ich ein 10kg leichteres Bike und komme genauso den Berg hoch nur eben halt nicht mit 10-15km/h sondern mit 2-5km/h.


----------



## wolfk (2. Mai 2016)

Der Trainingseffekt lässt sich aber noch steigern:
Zusatzgewicht durch 2 Extenderakkus erhöhen, kein Display mitnehmen und die ca. 30 kg schwere Fuhre ohne Unterstützung bergauf bewegen - da können die Biobiker nicht mithalten, die setzen ja bekanntlich auf Leichtbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

wolfk schrieb:


> Der Trainingseffekt lässt sich aber noch steigern:
> Zusatzgewicht durch 2 Extenderakkus erhöhen, keine Display mitnehmen und die ca. 30 kg schwere Fuhre ohne Unterstützung bergauf bewegen


Da kann ich mir dann wenn ich mal irgendwann vor Kondi nur so strotze eine Bleiweste umhängen, wenns Blei dann irgendwann zu leicht ist, kannst ja deine Goldbarren rein packen


----------



## TheSpecialOne (2. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Viel Auswahl hast Du beim Yamaha 2015 Antrieb nicht. 3 Stufen. Eco= 100%, STD =175%, HIGH= 300%. Akkupack 400Wh.
> 
> Wenn Du 62km und 1387HM schaffen willst, musst du etliche km ohne Untestützung fahren. Dennoch hast Du keinen Trainingseffekt. Bergauf in ECO mit 100% unterstützt, kannst Brotzeit beim Bergauf fahren machen. Wenn ich eh schon etliche km ohne Unterstützung fahre, dann kann ich den Motor auch gleich ganz weg lassen, dann habe ich ein 10kg leichteres Bike und komme genauso den Berg hoch nur eben halt nicht mit 10-15km/h sondern mit 2-5km/h.



Also erst mal ziehe ich den Hut. In 7.5 Monaten 12000km abzuspulen, sind irre. Egal ob Ebike oder nicht. Ich glaube soviel fahre ich in 5 Jahren nicht. Aber auch ich sehr verwundert, daß das keinerlei Trainingseffekt bringt und Du sogar zunimmst. Über den Unterstützungsmodus lässt sich das doch gut regulieren. Den Berg hoch mit 10 kmh ist bestimmt auch geiler als mit 2 kmh, oder ?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. Mai 2016)

Dann hat der Yamaha zu wenig Modi.
Mein BIONX hat von minus 250W bis plus 250W acht Stufen. 
Beim Training bekomme ich den leeren Akku von meiner Frau und muss ihn dann beim Radeln aufladen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Beim Training bekomme ich den leeren Akku von meiner Frau und muss ihn dann beim Radeln aufladen



da musst Du dann aber lange fahren bis der wieder voll ist


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Aber auch ich sehr verwundert, daß das keinerlei Trainingseffekt bringt und Du sogar zunimmst. Über den Unterstützungsmodus lässt sich das doch gut regulieren. Den Berg hoch mit 10 kmh ist bestimmt auch geiler als mit 2 kmh, oder ?



Mir hat es nichts gebracht, vielleicht bringt es ja bei anderen was, die davor nicht mit pharmazeutischen Produkten voll gepumpt wurden. Cortison z.b. wirkt ja appetittanregend und schwämmt einen auf. Ich kann nur über Erfahrungen Aussagen treffen dich ich gemacht habe.

Klar ist es geiler mit 10 hoch statt mit 2, das ist aber halt nur mühseelig wenn man alleine fährt oder kommt einem so vor. Wenn aber alle 2 fahren dann stört einen das wenig. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht


----------



## 4mate (2. Mai 2016)

Es geht hier rein um den BIONICON e-ram Antrieb.
Also schleichts euch mit eurem Andere-Marken-Geraffel.
Dafür gibt es genug Threads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

Es gibt keinen "BIONICON e-ram" mehr, nur noch e-ram, daher aktuell fehlplaziert unter BIONICON

Nur mal so als Hinweis angedacht


----------



## Schnipp (2. Mai 2016)

Dann schraubst ihn halt an ein Bionicon Edison, dann passt es wieder...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Dann schraubst ihn halt an ein Bionicon Edison, dann passt es wieder...



wird wohl das einzige Rad sein wo er noch dran passt


----------



## slowbeat (2. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wird wohl das einzige Rad sein wo er noch dran passt


Was willst du Volld*** denn überhaupt hier? Null fundierte Information,  viel Geschwätz.
Schleich dich.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

na dann zähl mal auf die Räder wo er dran passt!
Aktuelle Bikes bitte!


----------



## slowbeat (2. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> na dann zähl mal auf die Räder wo er dran passt!
> Aktuelle Bikes bitte!


Bin ich die Auskunft?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (2. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was willst du Volld*** denn überhaupt hier? Null fundierte Information,  viel Geschwätz.
> Schleich dich.


....das muss nicht sein.....


----------



## slowbeat (3. Mai 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ....das muss nicht sein.....


Bist du die Polizei? 
Es wird wohl erlaubt sein,  Poltergeister zu vertreiben.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (3. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bist du die Polizei?
> Es wird wohl erlaubt sein,  Poltergeister zu vertreiben.


Ich bin nicht die Polizei. Aber ich bin der , der Dir sagt, daß ein gewisses Maß an Anstand und Niveau beibehalten werden sollte, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist. Dieses Niveau hast Du deutlich unterschritten. Persönliche Beleidigungen sollte man sich einfach sparen. Sachliche Auseinandersetzung ist erwünscht.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Mai 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Aber ich bin der , der ...


 mir nichts zu sagen hat und dessen Meinung mich nicht interessiert. Wenn Dir nicht gefällt, was ich schreibe, dann ist das Dein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Mai 2016)

Kindergarten? Macht das per PM aus.
BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> mir nichts zu sagen hat und dessen Meinung mich nicht interessiert. Wenn Dir nicht gefällt, was ich schreibe, dann ist das Dein Problem.



Das ist nicht dein Problem! Bei Beleidigungen ist es ein Antragsdelikt, nicht mehr, nicht weniger!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (3. Mai 2016)

@slowbeat.
Ich schreibe Dir was mir passt, obs Dich interessiert oder nicht. Nur beleidigen werde ich Dich nicht. Das ist mir zu primitiv.
@Asphaltsurfer.
Verstehe nicht, weshalb Du mich da in einen Kindergarten stecken willst. Was an meinem Post hat mit Kindergarten zu tun?
Es sind doch wohl eher andere , die da rein gehören. Und ich habe auch mit keinem was auszumachen, sondern nur um ein
Maß an Niveau und Anstand gebeten. Vielleicht erwarte ich zuviel.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Mai 2016)

@Sackmann : ab wann wird man den Antrieb bei euch probefahren können?
Das wäre, wenn man den Akku auch anders,  als im Rucksack transportieren kann,  vielleicht was für meinen Lastenhobel.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Mai 2016)

wer nicht noch jahre warten will, so ähnlich, nur direkt ohne getriebe






https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...est-e-bike-drive?secret_perk_token=f438d3e6#/

Über den Kurbelarm kann man streiten, schön ist was anderes, aber der Q-Faktor dürfte geringer ausfallen als beim e-ram und es gibt einen Rahmenakku


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2016)

war eigentl. wer dort?
http://www.hannovermesse.de/product/e-ram-antrieb/2096569/D819644


----------

